# [Slovakia] Nemocnice a polikliniky | Medical Infrastructure



## aquila

kapibara said:


> Nori v Martine si ho tiez kupuju?


v podstate hej, ide o to, ze studium mediciny je vo vacsine krajin silne limitovane. aj v takom rakusku je maximalny pocet ludi co beru, v nemecku detto. napriklad rakusania sa perma vzdy stazovali, ze im nemci okupuju ich studijne miesta.

navyse poplatky na slovenskych univerziatach su v podstate smiesne, az ziadne, kedze ludom z EU musime povolit studovat za tych istych podmienkach ako nasi studenti ..


----------



## Anuris

Tu je jeden clanok o norskych studentoch v Martine, ktory potvrdzuje aquilove slova: Nórski medici študujú v Martine

Nestaval by som to ale do polohy, ze je to nejaka potratova fakulta, na ktorej si moze hocikto kupit diplom. Aj v tom clanku sa pise, ze...



> Jesseniova lekárska fakulta je podľa Akademickej rankingovej a ratingovej agentúry najkvalitnejšou lekárskou fakultou na Slovensku. Študentom uznávajú diplomy v Európe aj Spojených štátoch.


Tu je este jeden clanok, podla ktoreho sa uznanlivo na adresu podmienok v Martine vyjadril aj norsky premier. A len zdvorilostna fraza to zrejme nebola, kedze norska vlada poskytuje svojim studentom v zahranici stedre stipendia a vyhodne pozicky, tak asi nebudu investovat do nehodnotnych diplomov.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Ta fakulta je hodne oblubena aj u grekov, odsedia si na Slovensku prvy rok, a potom polahky prestupia na domacu lekarsku fakultu, kde ich predtym nezobrali. 

Grekov bolo isty cas hodne aj v Bratislave a tie olivy co nosili boli super...


----------



## Anuris

Grekov bolo/je myslim dost hlavne na farmacii...


----------



## Ayran

tu je članok ku košiciam ešte z minuleho roka
http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/242617/lekarska-fakulta-upjs-ma-uz-vyse-760-zahranicnych-studentov-zo-40-krajin/


> Počet zahraničných študentov na Lekárskej fakulte Univerzity Pavla J. Šafárika (UPJŠ) v Košiciach každým rokom stúpa. Pred tromi rokmi študovalo v angličtine v odboroch všeobecné lekárstvo a zubné lekárstvo 315 medikov, v súčasnosti sa ich počet zvýšil už na 763. Študenti prišli do Košíc z celkovo 40 krajín sveta.
> „Najviac zahraničných študentov pochádza z Izraela (169), Grécka (113), Poľska (86), Saudskoarabského kráľovstva (59) a Portugalska (58). Väčšina zahraničných študentov - 646 študuje v odbore General Medicine, teda všeobecné lekárstvo v anglickom jazyku, a zvyšných 117 v odbore Dental Medicine, teda zubné lekárstvo v anglickom jazyku," uviedla pre TASR PR manažérka fakulty Jaroslava Oravcová.


takže studenti su najviac z: Izraela, Grecka, Poľska, Saudskoarabského kráľovstva, Portugalska, Talianska, Palestíny, Iraku, Iránu, Jordánska, Pakistanu, Afganistanu, Indie, Sudánu, Číny, Kanady, USA, Brazílie


----------



## kapibara

A viete niekto ako su brani svojimi kolegami po navrate domov? Beru ich ako seberovnych , alebo ako druhotriednych lekarov? 
Lebo si neviem dost dobre predstavit napriklad nejakeho spaniela alebo nemca, ked vytiahne doma diplom zo slovenskej fakulty. 

Je to velmi zaujimave, kolko cudzincov si vybralo prave Slovensko. Fantasticke. 


Michal.B.Kovac said:


> odsedia si na Slovensku prvy rok, a potom polahky prestupia na domacu lekarsku fakultu, kde ich predtym nezobrali.


Citala som, ze pocas studia mediciny sa neda prestupovat z fakulty na fakultu a uz vobec nie do inej krajiny. Kde zacnes, tam musis aj dokoncit. Si si isty? Ze sa neda ani po rokou prestupit z generalnej mediciny na zubarinu. 

Ti cudzinci su na nasich fakultach peceni vereni? Maju to lahsie ako miestni? Neviete niekto?



aquila said:


> navyse poplatky na slovenskych univerziatach su v podstate smiesne, az ziadne, kedze ludom z EU musime povolit studovat za tych istych podmienkach ako nasi studenti ..


Pokial viem, tak v Rakusku, v Belgicku, vo Francuzsku.... je studium mediciny bezplatne, tak preco potom idu studovat na Slovensko, kde stoji ( podla anurisoveho linku) rok studia 8000 eur? Ved su aj lacnejsie moznosti, alebo dokonca zadarmo moznosti. Preco si vyberaju Slovensko? Je mozne ze preto ze je to naozaj dobra skola, z ktorej vychadzaju kvalitni doktori? 
Na Slovensku toto studium vyjde na milion a pol korun. ( 8000eur x6 rokov)



baleadasena said:


> Taktiež by som povedala, že ten rok a viac strávených tu (aj na Slovensku, predpokladám) je pre cudzincov výhodný aj zo strany výdajov (ubytovanie, strava, etc.), ktoré sú niekedy omnoho nižšie ako tie v ich krajine.


ja si to nemyslim. V BA je najom za dvojizbak drahsi ako v Spanielsku, jedlo tiez. Podla mna toto uz neplati. Mozno pre tych Norov, ok.


----------



## Ayran

kapibara said:


> A viete niekto ako su brani svojimi kolegami po navrate domov? Beru ich ako seberovnych , alebo ako druhotriednych lekarov?
> Lebo si neviem dost dobre predstavit napriklad nejakeho spaniela alebo nemca, ked vytiahne doma diplom zo slovenskej fakulty.


Študentom uznávajú diplomy v Európe aj Spojených štátoch. 

Je to velmi zaujimave, kolko cudzincov si vybralo prave Slovensko. Fantasticke. 



kapibara said:


> Pokial viem, tak v Rakusku, v Belgicku, vo Francuzsku.... je studium mediciny bezplatne, tak preco potom idu studovat na Slovensko, kde stoji ( podla anurisoveho linku) rok studia 8000 eur? Ved su aj lacnejsie moznosti, alebo dokonca zadarmo moznosti. Preco si vyberaju Slovensko? Je mozne ze preto ze je to naozaj dobra skola, z ktorej vychadzaju kvalitni doktori?
> Na Slovensku toto studium vyjde na milion a pol korun. ( 8000eur x6 rokov)


Rakusko, Nemecko, Norsko atd maju limit na študentov mediciny... to je hlavna pričina


----------



## Anuris

Limity na pocty studentov mame... aspon na standardnych skolach... aj my pri vsetkych odboroch. 

Ani v Martine, podla toho clanku, ktory som linkoval, neberu rad-radom kazdeho Nora, ale iba 1/3 prihlasenych, ktori aj v konkurencii ostatnych uchadzacov z inych krajin najlepsie spravili prijimacky...


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

> Citala som, ze pocas studia mediciny sa neda prestupovat z fakulty na fakultu a uz vobec nie do inej krajiny. Kde zacnes, tam musis aj dokoncit. Si si isty? Ze sa neda ani po rokou prestupit z generalnej mediciny na zubarinu.


Tam kde som robil doktorat bolo dost Grekov, ale prakticky vsetci po prvom roku prestupili spat do Grecka. 

Ci to maju lahsie alebo tazsie, u nas to neviem posudit. Kazdopadne, Martin nema celkom zlu povest, prave naopak.


----------



## carpet

kapibara said:


> Ti cudzinci su na nasich fakultach peceni vereni? Maju to lahsie ako miestni? Neviete niekto?


Študujem medicínu v Košiciach, musím povedať, že tu to majú o dosť ľahšie ako my, a vedomosti o dosť slabšie a správajú sa k nim občas ako vo vatičke. Predstavujú výrazný príjem pre fakultu http://www.upjs.sk/en/faculty-of-medicine/applicants/basic-information/fees-cost/ samozrejme začínajú už dolovať € aj pomimo toho http://www.upjs.sk/en/faculty-of-medicine/preparatory-course 



kapibara said:


> Pokial viem, tak v Rakusku, v Belgicku, vo Francuzsku.... je studium mediciny bezplatne, tak preco potom idu studovat na Slovensko, kde stoji ( podla anurisoveho linku) rok studia 8000 eur? Ved su aj lacnejsie moznosti, alebo dokonca zadarmo moznosti. Preco si vyberaju Slovensko? Je mozne ze preto ze je to naozaj dobra skola, z ktorej vychadzaju kvalitni doktori?
> Na Slovensku toto studium vyjde na milion a pol korun. ( 8000eur x6 rokov)


Neviem, ako to tam je, ale spolužiak vypátral, že napríklad na Yale by ich to vyšlo na cca. dvojnásobok, ale inde by sa pravdaže museli viac snažiť.



Anuris said:


> Limity na pocty studentov mame... aspon na standardnych skolach... aj my pri vsetkych odboroch.


Limity pre zahraničných nevidím, zatiaľ ich berú rok čo rok viac. Tento rok klesol, zatiaľ však nie veľmi výrazne, počet našich, ktorých majú prijať. Povráva sa, že preto lebo zahraniční sú finančne atraktívnejší a uvoľnia sa tak kapacity. Neviem, čo je na tom pravdy.


Prestupovať sa dá, ale neviem, že by nejak masovo odchádzali zahraniční študenti po prvom ročníku.


----------



## Amrafel

Repost z threadu o bratislavskom Starom Meste.



Amrafel said:


> Nemocnica sv. Michala.


----------



## Anuris

Novú bratislavskú nemocnicu chcú dokončiť v roku 2017



> Vyplýva to z očakávanej štúdie uskutočniteľnosti výstavby, ktorú čiastočne zverejnilo ministerstvo zdravotníctva (MZ). Za štúdiu zaplatil rezort 720 tis. eur bez dane z pridanej hodnoty.
> 
> Podľa prvotných prepočtov, ktoré MZ oznámilo ešte pred samotnou štúdiou, by mala nemocnica stáť približne 250 mil. eur. Aj keď rezort v súčasnosti sumu nezverejnil, mala by sa pohybovať v spomínanom rámci. Zvládnuť by mala približne 40 tisíc hospitalizácií ročne s tým, že v nej budú len akútne lôžka.


----------



## Kvietok

Anuris said:


> Novú bratislavskú nemocnicu chcú dokončiť v roku 2017


Dalsi z mokrych snov SMERu (dufajme)..


----------



## Anuris

Aky mokry sen? Ved uz minimalne od roku 2010 jazdime po dialnici do Kosic, od roku 2007 chodime v Bratislave na futbal na novy stadion, Razsochy su uz nejaky cas dokoncene a sprevadzkovane a od tohto roku sme vsetci prihlaseni v jednej zdravotnej poistovni. 

Ale ono je nakoniec naozaj dobre, ked nas Smer iba neskodne rozptyluje "mokrymi snami" bez toho, aby ich realne pretavil do dalsich "mastnych tunelov".


----------



## aquila

Nemocnica novej generácie Michalovce

aj ked neviem preco to volaju nemocnica novej generacie, ked je to co je bezne na zapade uz dekady .. 

http://www.enviroportal.sk/sk/eia/detail/nemocnica-novej-generacie-michalovce


----------



## Anuris

Penta ukázala novú nemocnicu v Michalovciach



> V novej budove bude 186 izieb, z čoho osemdesiat by malo byť jednolôžkových. Spolu s pôvodným izbami, ktoré sa zachovajú, by mala mať nemocnica 230 izieb, čo je o takmer polovicu viac ako v súčasnosti. Jednou z predností bude funkcia rooming in, ktorá umožní rodinnému príslušníkovi prenocovať s pacientom v izbe. V každej jednoposteľovej izbe sa bude nachádzať rozťahovací gauč.
> 
> Návrh nemocnice pripravila holandská architektonická firma Dutch Health Architects, ktorá vyhrala v medzinárodnom tendri Predpokladaná výška investície by podľa posledných informácií mala dosiahnuť 34 miliónov eur. Prevádzka v novej nemocnici by mala byť spustená od začiatku roku 2018.


----------



## Lacko

Blizsie info o MI nemocnici(video, foto, harmonogram, ...): nova-nemocnica


----------



## ejo

*V Bojniciach majú nové röntgeny, zaplatia za ne z vlastných zdrojov*

http://spravy.pravda.sk/regiony/cla...ch-maju-nove-rontgeny-zatial-za-ne-neplatili/


----------



## Anuris

*Nemocnica Ruzinov*










Toto som cvakol trochu krivo.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Nieco sa deje v nemocnici Ruzinov?


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Nie, to iba stavba bude vyzerať ako z 90-tých rokov. Asi chceli nechať takú ucelenejšiu architektúru aj s tým prvým NÚSCH, ktorý postavili v tých 90tých.


----------



## aquila

z totho som velmi milo prekvapeny, a ak tam ozaj vrazia 300 mio, tak neni o com, bude to dostojna nemocnia pre cely severo zapad slovenska a ozaj skutocna fakutlna nemocnica ..

https://www.archinfo.sk/diskusia/bl...ucnosti-vysledky-sutaze-a-ocenene-navrhy.html

otazka znie, ze preco to nedje aj pri razsochach .. lebo aj ked tam je skelet, stale sa moze urobit novy moderny projekt


----------



## SunshineBB

Aj pred Rooseveltkou sa fotili, ze vraj 60 mil € v najblizsich rokoch, otazka znie, ci vobec je zmysluplne do toho rozpadnuteho kolosu vrazat nejake peniaze, ale tak verim ze ano. 

https://www.bystricoviny.sk/spravy/foto-peter-pellegrini-tomasom-druckerom-navsteve-bystrickych-nemocnic/


----------



## aquila

je otazka ako pripravia projekt, naprikald vo viedni nedavno rekonstruovali podobny kolos Rudolfstiftung (poznom z prvej ruky, kedze som tam uz absolvoval operaciu ) a tiez to bolo povodne vybudovane v 70tych rokoch, a urobili este taky genialny tah, ze heliport presunuli na vrch a z povodneho heliportu urobili park.

povodne










toto je vizu










a takto to vyzera


----------



## aquila

vyzera, ze v martine to bude ozaj vazne. to by bolo super ,uz ta architektonicka sutaz je super. asi su v nejakom zavetri, lebo to by bolo super

https://spravy.pravda.sk/domace/cla...by-mala-do-troch-rokov-vyrast-nova-nemocnica/


----------



## Qwert

To znie až príliš dobre, aby to bola pravda. Bodaj by to vyšlo.


----------



## aquila

tak ono ako som uz dal par postov vyssie je sok, ze tam bola architektonicka sutaz. aj ked pri nemocniciach okrem architektonickej sutaze treba mat aj projekcnu skusenost s tymto druhom zariadeni. a v tom som bohuzial trosku skepticky, lebo realne sa na slovensku okrem teda michaloviec neurobilo za 30 rokov nic co sa tyka nemocnci. cize logicky nie su ani odbornici ani nic. 

a mozno chalani z breznu su fajn, a maju fajn ideu, ale navrhnut skutocne funkcnu nemocnicu je svinsky tazky oriesok. 

toho jedineho sa trosku bojim. 

vid podobna vec v cechach a to bolo len v podstate modernizacia a tam bola Prva cena 3,5 miliona czk teda vyse 140 tisic euro .. co je "kusok" rozdiel oproti 18 tisic za martin.

https://www.archinfo.sk/sutaze/next-level-fakultna-nemocnica-hradec-kralove.html

alebo len krajska nemocnica v liberci, celkova dotacia 5 mio czk teda asi cca 200 tisic euro na odmeny v sutazi.. 

https://www.archinfo.sk/sutaze/vyho...odernizaciu-krajskej-nemocnice-v-liberci.html

cize ked to zoberiem napriklad z pohladu razsoch. uz davno mala byt vypisana medzinarodna sutaz s dotaciou aspon 500 tisic euro. co by bolo stale menej ako dostal poradca za to , aby zistil, ze treba zburat dobry skelet..


----------



## BHT

*New healthcare center *| Trenčianska Turná

Project facts:


Location: Zajarčie, Trenčianska Turná • Map
Developer: Diagnostica Medica
Costs: approx. €5,000,000
Construction period: 5/2019 - 5/2020
Height: 4 f
Link (EIA): http://enviroportal.sk/sk/eia/detail/zdravotnicke-centrum-trencianska-turna
Render:


----------



## jozefst

Tak o tejto nemocnici Rudolfstiftung vo Viedni som nevedel a to mám už Viedeň trocha viacej prechodenú, teda nielen Stephan platz, Mariahilferstrasse a Schönbrun. Ak sa tam raz dostanem, tak to snáď pôjdem pozrieť. Pozrel som si to na mape, je to vlastne v centre, kúsok od Hautbanhof a okolo ide S-bahn, zapustený v úrovni zeme na Mitte.


----------



## aquila

hej je to tam zastrcene, tiez si pamatam, ze aky sok ked som tam isiel prvy krat na prehliadku 

inak ked v martine to vyzera realnejsie a realnejsie.










https://www.etrend.sk/ekonomika/nov...e-kontury-kalavska-chce-spickovy-komplex.html


----------



## 04KUBZ

Razsochy, nova nemocnica v Martine, vieme este o nejakych planovanych nemocniciach na Slovensku ? Ak sa nemylim v Trnave sa jedna planuje ?


----------



## Amrafel

^^Netreba zabudnúť na nemocnicu vo výstavbe v Bratislave - Boroch.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Dnes na TA3 o 14,30 portrét s prof. Dankom - dekanom JLF UK. Niekde sa vedú nekonečné debaty a niekde sa koná ... Aké bude rozhodnutie vlády???
Bude tu nová nemocnica?


----------



## jozefst

aquila said:


> hej je to tam zastrcene, tiez si pamatam, ze aky sok ked som tam isiel prvy krat na prehliadku .


Osobne ma prekvapuje koľko veľkých nemocníc je v samotnom centre Viedne, alebo jeho blízkom okolí. Toto som si momentálne uvedomil pri písaní tohto príspevku a aj po zistení, že v centre Viedne sa nachádza ďalšia nemocnica Rudolfstiftung vďaka Tvojmu príspevku a postnutej fotografii.


----------



## aquila

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Dnes na TA3 o 14,30 portrét s prof. Dankom - dekanom JLF UK. Niekde sa vedú nekonečné debaty a niekde sa koná ... Aké bude rozhodnutie vlády???
> Bude tu nová nemocnica?


nemocnica v martine schvalena

https://dennikn.sk/minuta/1329733/?ref=mpm


----------



## 04KUBZ

zato Razsochy nie a nie rozhybat :bash::bash:


----------



## Qwert

V Martine svoju nemocnicu neplánuje aj Penta, možno tam niekde bude tak trochu dôvod.


----------



## 04KUBZ

Na obnovu nemocnice v Banskej Bystrici pôjde sto miliónov, vyhlásil Pellegrini
https://finweb.hnonline.sk/ekonomika/1864233-na-obnovu-nemocnice-v-banskej-bystrici-pojde-sto-milionov-vyhlasil-pellegrini


----------



## Crixus71

A Fakultná nemocnica v Košiciach...?...To akože nič...?


----------



## kolumbus

04KUBZ said:


> Na obnovu nemocnice v Banskej Bystrici pôjde sto miliónov, vyhlásil Pellegrini
> https://finweb.hnonline.sk/ekonomik...strici-pojde-sto-milionov-vyhlasil-pellegrini


Pellegrini je z Bystrice, tak sa tomu nečudujem...


----------



## 04KUBZ

Uprimne povedane, SK nemocnice su v takom stave ze vsetky by si zasluzili kompletnu rekonstrukciu hno:
ako je to podla vas v okolitych krajinach ? v CZ je zdravotnictvo na inej urovni to je kazdemu jasne ale ako je na tom polske alebo madarske zdravotnictvo co sa tyka servisu pre pacienta a pod. ?


----------



## kolumbus

04KUBZ said:


> Uprimne povedane, SK nemocnice su v takom stave ze vsetky by si zasluzili kompletnu rekonstrukciu hno:
> ako je to podla vas v okolitych krajinach ? v CZ je zdravotnictvo na inej urovni to je kazdemu jasne ale ako je na tom polske alebo madarske zdravotnictvo co sa tyka servisu pre pacienta a pod. ?


Horšie, ale tak to je logické, lebo to dosť závisí od ekonomiky. http://www.hpi.sk/2015/04/priemerne-slovensko-cesi-su-pred-a-madari-za-nami/

Dobrý a dôležitý indikátor "servisu pre pacienta" a celkovej úrovne zdravotníctva je dostupnosť inovatívnych liekov, lebo napr. taký pôrod si dokáže priemerný človek zaplatiť aj v zahraničí, ale na liečbu dajme tomu za 5000 € mesačne má málokto. Tu sme na tom podobne s Českom, ale Poľsko a Maďarsko sú výrazne pozadu.

napr. http://lymfom.sk/chybaju-nam-klinicke-studie/


----------



## bolkop

V areáli Trenčianskej nemocnice postavia nový pavilón


----------



## kolumbus

Výstavba detského kardiocentra finišuje, ponúkne vyše 50 lôžok


----------



## 802peto

cinania narychlo stavaju novu "nemocnicu" s 1000 postelami, pekne na zelenej luke, z prefabrikatov za 6 dni,
som zvedavy na kvalitu, hoci v tomto pripade ide najma o rychlost
China has pledged to build a new 1000-bed hospital within six days in Wuhan, the epicentre of a deadly virus that is sweeping across the country and through Asia. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JDbvo-_gRE


----------



## Huncút1234

Zdravím, chcel by som sa opýtať či nemáte niekto projektové dokumentácie a podobné materiály pre bratislavské nemocncie. Rázsochy sa mi podarilo zohnať. Vďaka


----------



## Wizzard

Pamatna tabula na nemocnici na Mickievicke v BA, svojho casu najmodernejsia nemocnica v Uhorsku.


----------



## aquila

len problem je, ze to co bolo moderne v 19stom storoci uz nie je moc moderne v 21 storoci  

ja som mal tu cest zopar tyzdnov lezat v statnej, ale uz pred tymi 20+ rokmi to bolo otrasne a ked sme tam boli pozriet svokra, tak to vyzera este horsie ako prd 20timi rokmi .. 

tato nemocnica sa na modernu neda prestavat. nemusime ist daleko, podobne vyzerala AKH, alebo aj rudolfstiftung vo viedni .. z (teraz uz starej) AKH urobili prijemny priestor pre univerzitu. taky rudolfstiftung kompletne strhli a urobili modernu nemocnicu. 

ale tak u nas nevedia poriadne vyuzit ani hurbanove kasarne ..


----------



## Wizzard

Ved nikto sa nehada, skor to bol taky sarkazmus, ze tu mame stale nemocnicu z Uhorska


----------



## aquila

nepoznam pomery tej kosickej nemocnice, ktora je pamiatkou, ale som toho nazoru, ze taketo stare nemocnicne budovy by sa mali predate. nie je lepsie obdobie ako teraz, ked dokazu premiove ceny zaplatit aj taketo drahe prestavby bytov v centrach.

preto si stale myslim, ze keby sa statna predala developerovi, ktory by ju zmenil na luxusne byty, tak by to bolo win win pre vsetkych. a tu by sa mohla urobit aj schlosserova spojka 

tu je obodby pripad v kosiciach. ale tam sa priznam neviem ako to vyzera s faktom, ze by sa predala len ta stara budova, ze ci je to take realizovatelne ako v BA.

https://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/2232...du-dnes-je-byvala-urazovka-pusta.html?ref=trz


----------



## hraby

aquila said:


> nepoznam pomery tej kosickej nemocnice, ktora je pamiatkou, ale som toho nazoru, ze taketo stare nemocnicne budovy by sa mali predate. nie je lepsie obdobie ako teraz, ked dokazu premiove ceny zaplatit aj taketo drahe prestavby bytov v centrach.


II. pavilon sa nachadza v areali UN L. Pasteura a je jeho neoddelitelnou sucastou (okolo budovy su spolocne vnutronemocnicne komunikacie a chodniky, ktore ak by uz sucastou arealu neboli, odniesol by si to parcik s fontanou hned oproti + za budovou je vnutronemocnicne parkovisko pre sanitky). neverim, ze sa mmntalne najde niekto v tejto krajine, co by si dovolil tuto budovu aj s pozemkom predat a urobit z toho obytny dom. a len tak na okraj, hned vedla sa nachadza Institut nuklearnej a molekularnej mediciny, opodial je samostne pracovisko Psychiatrickej kliniky a z druhej strany je kostol Kralovnej pokoja..


----------



## aquila

aha, tak to asi nie. vychadzal som len z pozicie mickiewicky, kde by to bolo 100x lepsie, keby to predali a zrekonstruovali ako urobili s hlbokou. 

tie budovy su na nemocnice v podstate nerekonstruovatelne. ale naopak mozu byt velmi atraktivne pre "posh" rezidencie v centre. zaroven za tie prahy vybudovat novu nemocnicu/pavilony na vhodnejsom mieste.

v BA to bohuzial zacalo len rozpredajom, ale nic neprislo za vymenu (okrem zburania razsoch). lebo sa predala zochova, hlboka, bezrucova, ale okrem nemocnice sv. michala sa nepostavilo nic.

v tomto sa trosku bojim, ze sa zmeska najma v bratislave prilezitost


----------



## hraby

aquila said:


> vychadzal som len z pozicie mickiewicky


to su 2 uplne rozdielne komplexy, ktore sa nedaju takto porovnat. tzv. stara nemocnica je komplex, ktory neviem ci je vlastne s niecim obdobnym u nas mozne porovnat (myslym samotne rozmiestnenie jednotlivych klinik, rozlahlost celeho komplexu, vlastna teplaren, teraz uz na ZP, park, sidlo RZP aj s vlastnymi garazami pre cele vychodne Slovensko, 2 heliporty a pod.).

ohladne H na Mickiewicovej mas samozrejme pravdu.


----------



## aquila

hm, tak potom mozno uz cista fantasmagoria, mozu tam urobit reko a presunut riaditelstvo  alebo byty tam urobit pre lekarov  ale okey, to je uz asi uplne uletene a vieme ako by to dopadlo, vid paskove byty v parku


----------



## hraby

riaditelstvo UN FN L. Pasteura sidli hned v 1. budove tohto komplexu 

(ked sem tam sledujes spravy, hovorkyna nemocnice stoji skoro vzdy prave pred nou)


----------



## didinko

Je to rozsiahly areál, plný historických, socialistických ale aj nových budov. Tam sa nič iné asi spraviť nedá.

Street view


----------



## hraby

tak, ked uz si sem dal ten street view:

*- II. pavilon*

*- riaditelstvo*

*- sidlo RZP*

atd..


----------



## hraby

nove informacie k predchadzajucej teme:

*Nemocničný dom duchov zmení majiteľa. Historický pavilón vynovia*



> Mala by sa stať majetkom Východoslovenského onkologického ústavu (VOÚ), ktorý s ňou v nemocničnom areáli na Rastislavovej ulici bezprostredne susedí.
> 
> Zámer už, vrátane projektov ďalších nemocníc, odsúhlasila vláda na svojom februárovom rokovaní.
> 
> „VOÚ chce v II. pavilóne po jeho nevyhnutnej rekonštrukcii umiestniť lôžka oddelenia radiačnej onkológie, rozšíriť oddelenie rádiológie a zriadiť oddelenie paliatívnej medicíny,“ konštatovala generálna riaditeľka onkoústavu Nataša Džunková.


----------



## aquila

ani som nepostrehol, ze Kmotrik mimo Kocha ma aj ruzinovsku polikliniku. nech mi nikto nehovori, ze zdravotnicvo nevynasa, ked vsetci oligarchovia su skupuju zdravotnicke zariadenia. a toto kmotor ma uz dlho. 









Kmotríkova nemocnica na okraji mesta


Firma známeho podnikateľa získala polikliniku v čase, keď médiá riešili úplne iný zdravotnícky nákup. Zariadenie v Ružinove je dodnes najväčšou




www.aktuality.sk


----------



## aquila

toto mi pripomina aferu na antolskej, kde mal kmotrikova firma rekonstruovat kotolnu, len sa to nejako nepodarilo dobre a nevydalo ani na zalozny zdroj. na ruzinovskej je to ocividne este vacsia bieda









V Univerzitnej nemocnici Bratislava v Ružinove


…došlo k výpadku elektrického prúdu. Neovplyvnilo to uskutočňované operácie, najdôležitejšie oddelenia prešli na záložný zdroj. No návštevy pacientov sú obmedzené. Nemocnica žiada pacientov, ktorí prichádzajú na centrálne prijímacie oddelenie v Ružinove, aby tak nerobili. Odporúča im navštíviť...




dennikn.sk


----------



## BMiro

aquila said:


> ani som nepostrehol, ze Kmotrik mimo Kocha ma aj ruzinovsku polikliniku. nech mi nikto nehovori, ze zdravotnicvo nevynasa, ked vsetci oligarchovia su skupuju zdravotnicke zariadenia. a toto kmotor ma uz dlho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kmotríkova nemocnica na okraji mesta
> 
> 
> Firma známeho podnikateľa získala polikliniku v čase, keď médiá riešili úplne iný zdravotnícky nákup. Zariadenie v Ružinove je dodnes najväčšou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aktuality.sk


zdravotnictvo vynasa len vtedy, ked sprivatizujes ziskove veci (rozne biochemicke labaky, zubarinu atd) a stratove veci (liecba rakoviny) prenechas statu nech sa stara


----------



## yale99

NÚSCH - prístavba Detského kardiocentra a Diagnostického centra


----------



## ejo

ak by aspon akto vyzerala vacsina nemocnic z exterieru tak som rad.


----------



## forneus1

Lepsie by bolo keby to bolo na normalnom mieste (Razsochy), nie na katastrofalne dopravne riesenych Kramaroch...


----------



## Qwert

Hlavne by to malo byť súčasťou normálnej koncovej nemocnice. Toto je zajacovské vyčlenenie lukratívnych činností na úkor pacienta, ktorého potom prevážajú hore dole.


----------



## kolumbus

V tomto konkrétnom prípade je to fakt dokončenie Zajacovho projektu po 15 rokoch. Od Svetovej Banky sme vtedy dostali 400 mil korún úver.

Inak toto vyčleňovanie začalo už za Mečiara, keď sa postavil NÚSCH na tom mieste na Kramároch. Ktovie, či sa robila nejaká koncepcia, či to mať v jednej koncovej nemocnici, alebo to oddeliť.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Meanwhile na Orave. 
https://www.tvnoviny.sk/domace/2008...zbkKXNQv7-B8Fu96l-VIapIzFzyQSjNBxH-GppttR8b30


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V UVN Ruzomberok dnes otvorili novy COVID pavilon, ktory urobili na mieste byvalej polikliniky.
Otvorenie nového pavilónu pre liečbu pacientov s koronavírusom, UVN.sk


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V ÚVN Ružomberok pribudlo nové Angio 4D CT pracovisko. Podľa vlastný slov najmodernejšie v strednej Európe, aj keď to som trošku skeptický.

Najmodernejšie Angio CT pracovisko v strednej Európe, UVN.sk


----------



## BHT

*Novú nemocnicu v Trnave chcú začať stavať v roku 2023, využijú fond obnovy*

Trnavský samosprávny kraj podporuje zámer výstavby novej nemocnice v Trnave. Uznesenie o podpore schválili dnes počas online rokovania krajskí poslanci. Fakultná nemocnica v Trnave sa pri svojom zámere výstavby nového areálu podľa jej riaditeľa Vladislava Šrojtu spolieha na financovanie z plánu obnovy. V ňom je pre zdravotníctvo vyčlenených zhruba 1,4 miliardy eur, z toho približne jedna miliarda je určená na obnovu nemocníc, prípadne na výstavbu nových.

Šrojta potvrdil, že o potrebe výstavby novej nemocnice v Trnave intenzívne komunikuje s ministerstvom zdravotníctva. „Trnavská nemocnica je jedna z najstarších na Slovensku a je jednou z mála s pavilónovým riešením, chýba nám centrálny monoblok. Naše budovy majú priemerný vek 70 rokov, najstarší pavilón funguje od roku 1901,“ povedal Šrojta. Výstavbu novej nemocnice mal aj vo svojom projekte stratégie rozvoja Fakultnej nemocnice Trnava, s ktorým vlani uspel vo výberovom konaní na post riaditeľa.

Nemocnica má v súčasnosti k dispozícii projektovú štúdiu nového centrálneho monobloku, vrátane vizualizácií. Pripravuje všetko na proces stavebného konania, so začiatkom výstavby podľa Šrojtu ráta v januári 2023 a ukončením v novembri 2026. Celkové náklady na výstavbu, technológie a prístrojové vybavenie sú predbežne odhadnuté na 200 miliónov eur. Malo by ísť podľa riaditeľa o zelenú a digitálnu nemocnicu 21. storočia. Nová nemocnica má mať kapacitu približne 600 lôžok, ktoré budú rozčlenené medzi 21 kliník a oddelení.

Slovenský plán obnovy ráta s výstavbou a rekonštrukciou nemocníc v období rokov 2021 – 2026.
































Novú nemocnicu v Trnave chcú začať stavať v roku 2023, využijú fond obnovy | TRNAVSKÝ HLAS


Poslanci Trnavského samosprávneho kraja vyjadrili podporu výstavbe novej Fakultnej nemocnice v Trnave. Jej terajšie budovy majú priemerný vek 70 rokov, najstarší pavilón pochádza z roku 1901. - TRNAVSKÝ HLAS - Trnava a okolie naživo




www.trnavskyhlas.sk


----------



## tom17

BHT said:


> *Novú nemocnicu v Trnave chcú začať stavať v roku 2023, využijú fond obnovy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novú nemocnicu v Trnave chcú začať stavať v roku 2023, využijú fond obnovy | TRNAVSKÝ HLAS
> 
> 
> Poslanci Trnavského samosprávneho kraja vyjadrili podporu výstavbe novej Fakultnej nemocnice v Trnave. Jej terajšie budovy majú priemerný vek 70 rokov, najstarší pavilón pochádza z roku 1901. - TRNAVSKÝ HLAS - Trnava a okolie naživo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.trnavskyhlas.sk


Ukončenie do roku 2026? Nechcem znieť ako cynik, ale keď dovtedy začnú stavať (alebo aspoň búrať), tak to budem pokladať za úspech.


----------



## aquila

nicmenej super, ze sa o tom zacalo rozpravat. ano ten 2026 bude zazrak, ked to zacnu. do 2023 bude super, ked pojde aspon na stavebko. 

mna to hrozne tesi, ale trosku sa bojim, ze ked to penta zoberie zase pod kridla, ze vsetky tieto projekty nemonic zarezu.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

aquila said:


> nicmenej super, ze sa o tom zacalo rozpravat. ano ten 2026 bude zazrak, ked to zacnu. do 2023 bude super, ked pojde aspon na stavebko.
> 
> mna to hrozne tesi, ale trosku sa bojim, ze ked to penta zoberie zase pod kridla, ze vsetky tieto projekty nemonic zarezu.


bude zalezat vela od toho, ci budu predcasne volby. Momentalne Penta nema na ruziach ustlane, prave naopak...


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Inak, v dnešnom Ružomberskom hlase bola odprezentovaná informácia, že budova bývalej pôrodnice ÚVN v Ružomberku by sa mala čoskoro zrekonštruovať za 8 miliónov eur a mal by sa tam presťahovať úrad hlavného lekára OSSR a slúžiť aj ako tréningové výcvikové stredisko pre účely armádneho zdravotníctva.










Súčasný stav z google map z roku 2019:









No uvidíme ako to dopadne, na armádne projekty rekonštrukcii som v Ružomberku obzvlášť opatrný, lebo nahovorilo sa už kadečo, ale každopádne fajn, že budova (snáď) nebude chátrať, navyše keď hneď vedľa rastie pomerne pekná poliklinika (www.rozanka.sk) a je fajn aj to, že investície do ÚVN sú pomerne pravidelné a nemocnica si na slovenské pomery drží solídnu úroveň nadregionálneho významu.


----------



## aquila

ruzomberok.ok said:


> bude zalezat vela od toho, ci budu predcasne volby. Momentalne Penta nema na ruziach ustlane, prave naopak...


vsak uz aj podali staznost na ustavny sud, ze sa plan obnovy nemocnic nebude tykat sukromnych nemocnic a idu uplne full retard, ze je to diskriminacia!! 





__





Asociácia nemocníc Slovenska zásadne odmieta diskrimináciu vybraných slovenských nemocníc, 17.3.2021


Asociácia nemocníc Slovenska zásadne odmieta diskrimináciu vybraných slovenských nemocníc, 17.3.2021




www.asociacianemocnic.sk


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Nemá niekto celý článok? 

https://myturiec.sme.sk/c/22629800/priprava-vystavby-novej-nemocnice-v-martine-stagnuje.html


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ružo, radšej si pozri reportáž týždňa na TV Turiec a dozvieš sa viac. Nájdeš tam aj reportáž o Biobanke, Národnom cintoríne atď. Usudok si sprav sám, ja sa radšej zdržím ...


----------



## Tornade

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> si pozri reportáž týždňa na TV Turiec











V Martine vyrastie Nemocnica budúcnosti


Nemocnica budúcnosti dostala zelenú od vlády Slovenskej republiky v roku 2018. Odvtedy sa koncepcia projektu zmenila a došlo k navýšeniu objemu finančných pr




tvturiec.eu


----------



## matusak

*Kompletne zrekonštruovaná a rozšírená liečebňa dlhodobo chorých na poliklinike v meste Hlohovec* (viac v poste z vlákna HLOHOVEC)










matusak said:


> Kompletne zrekonštruované priestory *liečebne dlhodobo chorých* v poliklinike. Počet lôžok LDCH sa zvýšil z 30 na 90, z 1 podlažia na 3 podlažia (celé krídlo v rámci budovy polikliniky). Investor: HardWood Investments. Na Facebooku uvádzajú, že _"Rehabilitačné centrum Hlohovec je postavené po vzore moderných nemocníc 21. storočia, predovšetkým nových nemocníc v Holandsku."_
> Rehabilitačné zariadenie sa sústredí na klinické programy:
> 
> Rehabilitácia pacientov po náhlej cievnej mozgovej príhode
> Rehabilitácia pacientov po operáciách veľkých kĺbov
> Rehabilitácia polymorbídnych pacientov
> Paliatívna / hospicová starostlivosť
> 
> View attachment 1532064
> 
> View attachment 1532067
> 
> View attachment 1532071
> 
> View attachment 1532073
> 
> View attachment 1532077
> 
> Reportáž Hlohovskej televízie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zdroj: FB Nemocnica Hlohovec, Mesto Hlohovec, TTSK, Hlohovská televízia


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

V ÚVN FN Ružomberok sa aktuálne pripravuje niekoľko väčších aj menších rekonštrukcii.

Verejné obstarávanie v rôznych fázach beží pre:

stavebné úpravy a rekonštrukcia ústavu patologickej anatómie
stavebné úpravy a rekonštrukcia kliniky vnútorného lekárstva (tu sa tuším už aj pracuje)
komplexná rekonštrukcia administratívnej budovy ÚVN (viď foto)
asfaltové povrchy a chodníky v areály Považská
stavebné úpravy objektu skladu a registratúry
nejaké výťahy a ďalšie menšie stavebné úpravy










Vyzerá to na celkom úspešné pokračovanie budovania aktuálne jednej z najlepších slovenských nemocníc (aj keď stále je to skôr jednooký medzi slepými).


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

ruzomberok.ok said:


> V ÚVN FN Ružomberok sa aktuálne pripravuje niekoľko väčších aj menších rekonštrukcii.
> 
> Verejné obstarávanie v rôznych fázach beží pre:
> 
> stavebné úpravy a rekonštrukcia ústavu patologickej anatómie
> stavebné úpravy a rekonštrukcia kliniky vnútorného lekárstva (tu sa tuším už aj pracuje)
> komplexná rekonštrukcia administratívnej budovy ÚVN (viď foto)
> asfaltové povrchy a chodníky v areály Považská
> stavebné úpravy objektu skladu a registratúry
> nejaké výťahy a ďalšie menšie stavebné úpravy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vyzerá to na celkom úspešné pokračovanie budovania aktuálne jednej z najlepších slovenských nemocníc (aj keď stále je to skôr jednooký medzi slepými).


Minulý týždeň k spomenutým obstarávaniam pribudla aj rekonštrukcia infektologickej kliniky za cca 1 milión Eur


https://www.uvo.gov.sk/vyhladavanie-dokumentov/detail/3157595



Až sa divím, že to zrazu tak ide a čerpanie eurofondov ide tak ľahko. Zrejme z vedenia vypadli nejaké tie "percentuálne blokátory" zo SNS.  Nuž, čo by všetko mohlo byť keby...


----------



## aquila

plus min zdravotnictva je odtial a ono aj ked sa to nezda eurofondy sa ozaj zrychlili, problem je paradoxne remisova a jej ministerstvo. ale inak ze celkovo, ked zrazu vypadli medziclanky tak to ide..


----------



## eMKejx

Slúži vyše 120-tisíc ľuďom. Nemocnica vo Zvolene je aj tak na odstrel - SME

nieco zhnite je v tom state Slovenskom. Uplne zvrateny a chory system riadenia v tejto krajine aj co sa zdravotnictva tyka.
Na hlavu cele. Len vlani prerabali dalsie interiery, vstupne priestory a teraz im hrozi "zatvorenie".

ot: Osobne som z BB, ale obe deti mam narodene vo Zvolene, nie len sam viem preco.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

eMKejx said:


> Slúži vyše 120-tisíc ľuďom. Nemocnica vo Zvolene je aj tak na odstrel - SME
> 
> nieco zhnite je v tom state Slovenskom. Uplne zvrateny a chory system riadenia v tejto krajine aj co sa zdravotnictva tyka.
> Na hlavu cele. Len vlani prerabali dalsie interiery, vstupne priestory a teraz im hrozi "zatvorenie".
> 
> ot: Osobne som z BB, ale obe deti mam narodene vo Zvolene, nie len sam viem preco.


Tak ale je otazka, ci je potrebne pokracovat v sucasnom systeme, lebo niekde su vystierkovane omietky a zatreta plesen, alebo to proste utat a zacat od znovu. Neviem konkretne aka je situacia BB/ZV, ale napriklad v takom Brezne je teda lepsie, aby nebolo nic, nez to co tam je teraz. Kto moze, tak aj tak ide radsej do Bystrice, alebo este dalej, ako by mal navstivit NsP Brezno. A takychto prikladov je poda mna v ramci republiky viac nez dost. Za mna ma sucasna reforma podporu, ale treba si pockat na detaily.


----------



## aquila

tu je aj dost zasadny problem v tom, ze povodne mali v podstate vsetky "krajske" nemocnice VUCky, ktore ale za Smerakov nerobili nic ine len ich rozkradali a potom to dorazili, ze ich sprivatizovali. 

jedno ci agel, alebo penta z tych vseobecnych nemocnic postupne v podstate spravili len jednodnovu chirurgiu a par drobnosti. v tom lepsom pripade. 

v horsom to zavreli sami. 

cize kraje mali obrovsku paku na nemocnice a ako aj v rakusku sa mohli LOKALNE rozhodnut, ktore nemocnie maju sancu a ktore nie.

len u nas mali sancu len tie, ktore sa relativne menej rozkradali. 

problem reformy je ten, co urobil aj Fico. Kalavska a Pelle si nieco pripravili, Fico to zarezal, lebo je to politicky nepopularne.

co na tom, ze Smeraci tu 10+ rokov rozkradali vsetko co sa zdravotnictva tyka.

cize slovensku sialene usiel vlak, aj oproti Cechacm, Polsku a Madarsku. s takym Rakuskom je aj skoda sa porovnavat. 

bohuzial bude to uz len horsie, lebo uz nemame ani len lekarov a sestricky. kedze presne v tom polsku, cesku a madarsku pochopili a chopili sa sance pri ukraine. u nas sme to totalne zbabrali po vsetkych Smeroch ...


----------



## eMKejx

ak si mal moznost byt hospitalizovany v Gelnickej nemocnici ktora je roky rokuce medzi najhorsimi nemocnicami v krajine len by si krutil hlavou. spadova dolina, tisice ludi a ked nie GL tak len Krompachy a potom Kosice. este pred asi 30 rokmi ked som mal vazny uraz ruky a z Prakoviec ma doviezli rodicia do Gelnice uz mi obvez cervenal aj na vrchu. Uz vtedy tam mali len jedneho chirurga, ten bol prave pri porode, musel som cakat. a viem ze jedneho casu to bola taka nemocnica ze len vseobecny a len lozka, na preliecenie starych... asi je tomu aj teraz tak. poznal som odtial par doktorov. vela odislo lebo nebolo koho osetrovat?! osobne by som bol za to aby zostali vsade urgenty ale plne vybavene ci pre deti alebo dospelych na urovniach napr urgentov v BB. A specializovane nech sa pozlucuju, ale oddelenia ktore maju vysoku navstevnost by mali zachovat. Zvolen specificky prave porodnicke oddelenie. to uvadzam ako priklad. lebo poznam veeeela ludi a ti poznaju dalsich a viem ze 90% rodili zeny vo Zvolene a nie v BB, jednak pristup personalu ale i moznosti navstev atd.

Skratka nerad by som rusil cele nemocnice uplne. Neviem aka je pri tom predstava kde skonci ten personal?! Ved potom sa necudujme odlivu medikov vonku a nasledne ze tu budu osetrovat ukrajinci, moslimovia, rumuni. Netvrdim ze su to zli medici...

Stym zakryvanim plesni a pod. mas pravdu, vo Zvolene to zrejme plesen nebola ale sadrac schoval vela... 

No ked je uz vseobecne zname ako sa dlho stavala najvacsia nikdy nedostavana nemocnica na Slovensku, tak tie dalsie nove v tomto tisicroci nepocitam ze vyrastu ako huby po dazdi.

Aj u nas v BB mame na jednom sidlisku objekt panelovej vystavby ktory zacali budovat par rokov po dobudovani panelakov sidliska. Tusim to bola Meciarova vlada... Objekt sa, dnes medzi obyvatelmi nazyva poliklinika. Co myslis, je to poliklinika?! Houby, vrchna cast, vsetko vyssie od prizemia su byty, na, prizemi a v suterene sluzby. Iba zlomok prizemia je venovany lekarni a, ambulanciam pre deti a dorast, stonatologom a rehabilitacnym ambulanciam. Ale takych objektov na Slovensku mame desiatky.


----------



## Horizon 2020

Škrtanie sa dlho odkladalo.
Len sa musí spraviť s citom a vysvetľovaním.
Možno ľudia to ťažko pochopia, lenže nedá sa to živiť dlhodobo. Personálne ani finančne.
Kto žije v realite tak vie, že už aj pediater je v regiónoch cenený úlovok. Nikto to robiť nechce...
Zato nám chýba rozvoj koncových nemocníc. Aj tu je otázka (aspoň ja mám takú), či by top nemocnica mala byť v BA, t.j. v kúte krajiny. A to aj napriek tomu, že sú tam dve lekárske školy.


aquila said:


> problem reformy je ten, co urobil aj Fico. Kalavska a Pelle si nieco pripravili, Fico to zarezal, lebo je to politicky nepopularne.


Škrtanie nemocníc sa malo realizovať ešte v roku 2014.
Už vtedy boli vytypované nemocnice, ktoré mali byť škrtané. Malo sa to robiť postupne po jednotlivých krajoch.
Bola to podmienka EÚ, aby boli ochotní diskutovať o poskytnutí eurofondov do nemocníc.
Keďže nakoniec kvôli popularite škrtanie nemocníc zrušili, tak nie sú eurofondy.
Lenže ono nás to bohužiaľ čaká, či sa nám to páči alebo nie.



aquila said:


> cize slovensku sialene usiel vlak, aj oproti Cechacm, Polsku a Madarsku. s takym Rakuskom je aj skoda sa porovnavat.


V diagnostike a liečení niektorých diagnóz sme šialene ďaleko za ČR.
Poniektorí doktori čo si to uvedomujú sú z toho frustrovaní.



aquila said:


> bohuzial bude to uz len horsie, lebo uz nemame ani len lekarov a sestricky. kedze presne v tom polsku, cesku a madarsku pochopili a chopili sa sance pri ukraine. u nas sme to totalne zbabrali po vsetkych Smeroch ...


Práve v Poľsku majú veľké problémy. Teraz po poslednej vlne Covidu veľmi veľa personálu sa im na to zvysoka... Majú toho dosť.

U nás sa ešte dá problém riešiť tým, že štát zaplatí lekárskym fakultám väčšie kapacity. NAmiesto toho ministerstvo školstva platí zbytočné politológie, sociológie, masmediálne komunikácie atď.
Na medicínu sú enormné tlačenice.
Úplne bežne sa stáva, že do BA alebo MT uchádzača nevezmú a Brno prípadne Olomouc áno. To nie je tým, žeby bol uchádzač sprostý, len na jedno miesto medicínu sa tlačí 5-10 študentov... Potom sa dementi čudujú, že máme kopu študentov v ČR, z ktorých sa nie každý vráti. Hoci nie každý VŠ učiteľ v ČR má študentov zo Slovenska rád, vyhodiť ich nevyhodia, lebo sú radi, lebo majú vyššiu konkurenciu na prijimačkách a ešte títo ľudia s vysokou pravdepodobnosťou im tam zostanú...
Zato naše lekárske fakulty si robia biznis výučbou zahraničných študentov (a aj tými prijimačkami - verejné tajomstvo)...
Ďalšia vec je, že aj ten čo spraví prijímačky výborne nemusí byť dobrý doktor. To už je vec motivácie. Lebo úprimne príjimačky nie sú len o biochémii a ľudskom tele, ale v podstate o učive z biológie a chémie. Závisí to od školy, no znamená to, že sa tam môžu objaviť podpásové otázky o treťohorách alebo ľubovoľnom prvku PSP, pričom doktor také vedieť nepotrebuje a ani si to o x rokov po prijimačkách nepamätá.


----------



## BHT

Nemocnica v Starej Ľubovni odhalila prvé vizualizácie nového oddelenia paliatívnej medicíny:


















































Nové odd. paliatívnej medicíny - Ľubovnianska nemocnica, n.o.


----------



## aquila

tu je vidno, ze ako sa u nas taketo veci riesia bez rozmyslu .. na jednej strane super, ze konecne aj paliativne oddelenie. ale heliport ma byt napojeny na operacne saly/urgent .. 

t.j. daleko lepsie keby urobili pod heliportom nove operacne saly, urgent & co a paliativne oddelenie moze byt hocikde v starych budovach, ktore zrekonstruuju ..


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> Osobne som z BB, ale obe deti mam narodene vo Zvolene, nie len sam viem preco.


Aj ja som z BB, aj ja mam dve deti, a obidve boli narodene v BB a ani raz som nemohol povedat kriveho slova. A to sme nemali vybrateho ani porodnika ani privatnu izbu.


----------



## eMKejx

SunshineBB said:


> Aj ja som z BB, aj ja mam dve deti, a obidve boli narodene v BB a ani raz som nemohol povedat kriveho slova. A to sme nemali vybrateho ani porodnika ani privatnu izbu.


Tiez som to mal tak, pri druhom porode zene primar odmietol dat epiduralku na ktoru sa cely vecer "tesila", ten porod nemal komplikacie ale bol krw dlhy. Viem to lebo som bol po cely cas snou. Co v BB nebolo mozne. Rok 2020...


----------



## SunshineBB

eMKejx said:


> Tiez som to mal tak, pri druhom porode zene primar odmietol dat epiduralku na ktoru sa cely vecer "tesila", ten porod nemal komplikacie ale bol krw dlhy. Viem to lebo som bol po cely cas snou. Co v BB nebolo mozne. Rok 2020...


Ja som bol pri oboch porodoch (2015 aj 2018), pri druhom dokonca bez poplatku. No ale to bolo pred koronou.


----------



## Huncút1234

Dostavba urgentného príjmu v Liptovskom Mikuláši.


----------



## bodion

https://myturiec.sme.sk/c/22743696/...-kamen-univerzitnej-nemocnice-sv-martina.html


----------



## ejo

SunshineBB said:


> Aj ja som z BB, aj ja mam dve deti, a obidve boli narodene v BB a ani raz som nemohol povedat kriveho slova. A to sme nemali vybrateho ani porodnika ani privatnu izbu.


Aj ja som tam bol na detskom pred cca 30 rokmi a nemôžem povedať krivého slova a nikdy nezabudnem na sestričku Eriku. Bola mladá, mala kučeravé hnedočervené vlasy trošku za plecia veľmi milá a vymaľovala mi stranu v maľovanke  . Dnes by mala tak 50+ ach kto vie či si aj ona na mňa tak pamätá ako ja na ňu. A potom chodbu a veľké okná


----------



## aquila

cloveku je az do placu co maju toto za riekou Moravou.. a to je len Brno..

aj taka nemocnica v ostrave je uplna topka









Fantazie, žasl světový chirurg Pomahač v miliardovém centru v Brně - iDNES.cz


Změnil pohled na medicínu a také osudy mnoha lidí. V pondělí se Bohdan Pomahač, světově uznávaný plastický chirurg známý pro složité transplantace obličeje, stal při návštěvě v Brně inspirací studentům Lékařské fakulty Masarykovy univerzity.




www.idnes.cz


----------



## E499.3056

aquila said:


> cloveku je az do placu co maju toto za riekou Moravou.. a to je len Brno..


Ked sa nemocnice stanu politickou a nie odbornou temou, nemoze to u nas vyzerat inac.


----------



## aquila

tak podla tohoto je u nas vsetko politicka tema a vsetko je v rozklade 

problem je aj v tom, ze Smeraci pod paskom & pentou doslova rozvratili zdravotnictvo na cimpr campr, len z dovodu aby mohli byt pentacke nemocnice premiovejsie, pricom realita je taka, ze teraz ani oni nemaju ani ludi a uz ani prachy na to.


----------



## Kesoman

aquila said:


> tak podla tohoto je u nas vsetko politicka tema a vsetko je v rozklade
> 
> problem je aj v tom, ze Smeraci pod paskom & pentou doslova rozvratili zdravotnictvo na cimpr campr, len z dovodu aby mohli byt pentacke nemocnice premiovejsie, pricom realita je taka, ze teraz ani oni nemaju ani ludi a uz ani prachy na to.


Tak teraz ide obmedzenie zisku zdravotnych poistovni a stratifikacia co nezasiahne len PENTU ale aj AGEL, + prachy z planu obnovy ,kde statna tajomnicka na MZ Jezikova je novy inkvizitor, ktory nechce ani len pocut aby co i len cent isiel do sukromneho sektora.

Problem je ze uz je sukromny sektor tam kde je a bolo by dobre sa s tym zmierit a vymysliet normalnu koncepciu len to by sme chceli vela od tohto aparatu...


----------



## Name user 1

Industrial ..funkcna nemocnica


----------



## carpet

Exminister Krajčí o Lengvarskom / Minister nerešpektuje premiéra. Ten mu pred poslancami vyčítal, že nás podrazil


Rozhovor s bývalým ministrom zdravotníctva Marekom Krajčím o usmernení o zmene pohlavia i ohrozenej stavbe nemocníc.




www.postoj.sk





Rozhovor s M. Krajčím 
Z rozhovoru je zrejmý konflikt medzi Lengvarským a Ministerstvom financií o tom, čo z plánu obnovy postaviť. Na stavbu je vyčlenená 1 mld - pôvodný plán obnovy rátal so stavbou

koncovej nemocnice - Rázsochy do stavu shell & core (hrubá stavba)
koncovej nemocnice - Martin do stavu full fitout (podľa rozhovoru s M. Krajčím nestihnuteľné do 2026)
komplexnej nemocnice 1 - (ide o kombináciu rekonštrukcie a výstvby novej budovy skloňovala sa Banská Bystrica a Trnava) v stave full fitout
dvoch špecializovaných ústavov (mne nie je známe akých a kde by mali stáť)

V rozhovore sa spomína tiež možnosť výstavby nemocnice odkúpením projektu zo zahraničia, čím by sa mala príprava urýchliť a tiež sa spomína možnosť odkúpenia nemocnice Bory a výstavba nemocníc v Humennom a Rimavskej Sobote (v pláne obnovy sú dve komplexné nemocnice spomenuté ako alternatívne projekty).
Podľa mňa sa črtá obrovská blamáž, keďže nič nie je dostatočne pripravené a výstavba veľkej nemocnice do 2026 mi príde nerealizovateľná. Je možné, že to skončí tak, že si nemocnice nakoniec postavia súkromníci a štát odkúpi Bory. Najväčší gól by bol, ak by Pente Bory preplatili z plánu obnovy.


----------



## Horizon 2020

Henten človek nemá vôbec potuchy, čo obnáša vybaviť povolenia na stavbu takých veľkých projektov.
A zrejme takých tam bude oveľa viac začínajúc MZ SR a Úradom Vlády končiac...
Idea stavať nové nemocnice je ušľachtilá, ale je viac než evidentné že to naplánovali ľudia trochu odtrhnutí od reality resp. bez nejakého všebecného rozhľadu čo to obnáša a či je to za takú dobu reálne. Teoreticky by to reálne bolo, ale chcelo by to nejakého schopného projektového manažéra.

Celkovo ma zaujalo, že Martin nestihnú, lebo treba zmeny projektu. Ale inde nemocnice postaviť stihnú, hoci nemajú ani projekt ani EIA. Už mu niekto povedal, koľko trvá vybaviť EIA na taký projekt? Územko?
On žije v nejakej paralelnej realite, že kúpi projekt v zahraničí a bude takmer okamžite stavať...   
On nie je ovanutý, on je proste ovalený nejakým ťažkým predmetom po hlave.


----------



## yale99

Prístavba Onkologického ústavu sv. Alžbety, Hollého ulica, Bratislava


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Doporučujem si pozrieť a vypočuť fakty ohľadne novej nemocnice v MT. Šedá eminencia Krajči nech sa už radšej k ničomu nevyjadruje a odpláva do zabudnutia. Až sa obávam, že nakoniec nám veľa špičkových odborníkov radšej odíde do zahraničia, ak sa nová nemocnica v MT nebude stavať. Žeby závisť ??? Veď dobre vieme - kde žijeme ...








Nemocnica budúcnosti, ako ďalej?


V priebehu uplynulých týždňov došlo v súvislosti s projektom Nemocnice budúcnosti, ktorý je známy už 4 roky, k zásadnej zmene. Investorom projektu sa nam




tvturiec.eu


----------



## bodion

Áno, je to tá typická slovenská vlastnosť. Ak sa nebude stavať v mojom meste tak nikde! Netreba zabúdať, že nemáme moc inteligentných politikov, takže tieto závistlivé vlastnosti u nich tiež normálne fungujú, tak ako sa patrí na bežného Slováka.

Stačí sa pozrieť do akejkoľvek diskusie o novej nemocnici v Martine a namiesto radosti a povzbudenia, že sa niečo v tejto krajine môže vybudovať, sú to len nadávky na to, do akej že to dediny/diery sa tento projekt tlačí a ako je možné, že má vôbec Martin stále univerzitu.


----------



## eMKejx

tak a co si cakal ze Bory nemocnicu postavia v Presove? tam taka nemocnica nebude ani za 20 rokov. Nehovoriac o sukromnych nemockach ci klinikach v okoli hl mesta.
Slovensko malo mat 3 velke nemocnice Z,S,V a to kompletne vybavene od hlavy az po paty ze by dokazali liecit.


----------



## bodion

eMKejx said:


> tak a co si cakal ze Bory nemocnicu postavia v Presove? tam taka nemocnica nebude ani za 20 rokov. Nehovoriac o sukromnych nemockach ci klinikach v okoli hl mesta.
> Slovensko malo mat 3 velke nemocnice Z,S,V a to kompletne vybavene od hlavy az po paty ze by dokazali liecit.


Nerozumiem čo si tým chcel povedať. Bory sú Bory, o tých predsa nikto nepochybuje. Ale pokiaľ viem napr Razsochy nemajú ešte žiadny pripravený projekt? Čo s tým má Martin alebo Prešov?

A áno Slovensko predsa má tri koncové univerzitné nemocnice BA, MT a KE a povedzme BB srdciarska.

Potom si ich vygoogli a povedz mi ktorá z nich nemá normálnu budovu. Z Martina uvidíš vždy len vstupnú bránu.
Má totiž nemocnicu, ktorá sa rozprestiera po desiatkach menších budov, doslova rodinných domov. Preto mi to vždy prišlo ako samozrejmosť, že by sa to konečne mohlo dať do kopy do jednej budovy. Doslova je všetko pripravené, len sa čaká na súhlas vlády.


----------



## aquila

skor 4 kvoli morfologii. 

BA, MT, BB, KE .

BA - tam mali byt razsochy, ktore dokazali SMERaci s jamkolicatym len zburat
MT - tam to zastavili cernoprdelnici, pritom ta nova nemocnica by bola ozaj velky posun pre cele severne slovensko
BB - ta nemocnica sice nini uplne uptodate, ale stale je to paradoxne asi najlepsia nemocnica v republike
KE - tam je to v blede modrom jak v BB, aj ked ma uplne udivuje,ze sef zdravotnictva Paska, ktory vytuneloval stovky milionov zo zdravotnitctva nedosiahol pre KE viac. to je pre mna taky krasny oligarchicky priklad vychodneho typu. jak su na slavine rodrbane cesty a najdrahsei vily. tak v kosiciach bol vladca zdravotnictva a zdochol na parkovisku sukromnej nemocnice na infarkt...


----------



## bodion

Denník N: Nové nemocnice môžu byť aj v Prešove či Trnave, Kollár by kúpil Bory od Penty. https://dennikn.sk/2888642/nove-nemocnice-mozu-byt-aj-v-presove-ci-trnave-kollar-by-kupil-bory-od-penty/

Netreba ani čítať celý článok a je už jasné prečo sa robia obštrukcie s Martinom. V hre je totiž návrh Lengvarskeho s novostavbami v BA, MT, Humennom a R. Sobotou a predstava Krajčiho o Trnave a Prešove.

Hádajte, na ktorý návrh Matovič pustí peniaze.


----------



## aquila

trnava a presov su cernoprdelnici, takze preto ta podpora od krajciho .. martin je bohuzial pre kopu ludi trn v oke, paradoxne aj zilinskej zupanke .. 

rimavska sobota by mohla efektivne pokryt juh, a bude dobre combo s novou vaznicou


----------



## Lukaso85

a spomina sa v clanku aj rekonstrukcia v BB?


----------



## bodion

aquila said:


> trnava a presov su cernoprdelnici, takze preto ta podpora od krajciho .. martin je bohuzial pre kopu ludi trn v oke, paradoxne aj zilinskej zupanke ..
> 
> rimavska sobota by mohla efektivne pokryt juh, a bude dobre combo s novou vaznicou


Neviem kde si to počul o ZA županke.

"Výstavbu nemocnice z Plánu obnovy podporuje aj predsedníčka Žilinského samosprávneho kraja Erika Jurinová.

„Ani jeden z nás po dnešnom stretnutí nemá pochybnosť o tom, či táto nemocnica je alebo nie je dostatočne pripraveným projektom na čerpanie financií z Plánu obnovy. Všetci vnímame potrebu novej nemocnice hlavne pre zabezpečenie kvalitnejšej a modernejšej zdravotnej starostlivosti," podotkla Jurinová."

Čítajte viac: Martinská nemocnica má najprepracovanejší projekt na podporu z Plánu obnovy


----------



## R1S0

mat nove nemocnice je fajn, ale aby aj sluzby a personal v nich dorovnali uroven novych stavieb.... pretoze bez toho to bude len taka mala potemkiada...


----------



## scarlet_field

ja osobne by som bola o dost spokojnejsi zamestnanec keby som nemusela cez pauzu chodit na plesnivy hajzel s mydlom v sietke


----------



## R1S0

ja nie som proti novym budovam, bozechran. skor som to mieril na ohodnotenie zamestnancov, pripadne ziskanie novych... je zname, ze je napriklad nedostatok sestier.
alebo budes moct dojst v noci na pohotovost, cakat v peknej cakarni, ked na teba budu lekari zopar hodin... kaslat. bol by som rad, ak by bol posun k lepsiemu v oboch smeroch, to je vsetko.


----------



## bodion

R1S0 said:


> ja nie som proti novym budovam, bozechran. skor som to mieril na ohodnotenie zamestnancov, pripadne ziskanie novych... je zname, ze je napriklad nedostatok sestier.
> alebo budes moct dojst v noci na pohotovost, cakat v peknej cakarni, ked na teba budu lekari zopar hodin... kaslat. bol by som rad, ak by bol posun k lepsiemu v oboch smeroch, to je vsetko.


No veď ale práve tie nové nemocnice majú väčšiu šancu nalákať nových zdravotníkov. Okrem toho predpokladám že peniaze z fondu obnovy majú slúžiť na infraštruktúru a nie na zvyšovanie platov, čo by samozrejme bolo tiež skvelé.
Inak malé chudobné krajiny ako sme my to budú mať vždy ťažšie prilákať zdravotníkov.

Napríklad lepšie zarábajúca Austrália teraz vo veľkom verbuje sestry zo Zélandu, kde je už aj bez toho poriadna kríza a to sa bavíme o dvoch relatívne vyspelých anglicky hovoriacich krajinách. Čo už potom také Slovensko.


----------



## R1S0

nakoniec nam mocipani usetria starosti, a vraj sa nova nemocnic abude staviat iba v martine.... info zo vcera.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Uvidíme v sobotu, keď budú dni Milana Hodžu pod záštitou premiera. Ak premier príde, tak mu ľudia zatlieskajú alebo ho vypískajú. Zajtra bude asi jasno...


----------



## aquila

toto je hrozna tragedia .. ked ti zoperuju zlu nohu to je zle, ale ked ti zoperuju omylom zdrave oko a zostanes slepy .. toto by malo byt na multimilionove odskodne. a nie ako ten hajzel harabin dostava stovky tisic euro za "poskodenej povesti" .. 



> *V bratislavskej Nemocnici Ružinov vyoperovali pacientovi nesprávne oko.* V dôsledku toho prišiel o obe oči. Lekárka, ktorá operáciu viedla, už s pacientmi nepracuje. V nemocnici prijali viaceré opatrenia.
> 
> K prípadu dostal podnet aj Úrad pre dohľad nad zdravotnou starostlivosťou.
> 
> „Nemocnica poskytla pacientovi a jeho rodine plnú súčinnosť pri zmiernení následkov, a to zdravotníckeho, psychologického aj sociálneho charakteru. Veľmi citlivo vnímame túto tragickú udalosť, samozrejme, s dotknutými komunikujeme a budeme nápomocní vo všetkých smeroch,“ reagovala Eva Kliská, hovorkyňa Univerzitnej nemocnice Bratislava.
> 
> Podľa informácii TASR operáciu viedla uznávaná oftalmologická autorita.
> 
> Nemocnica po incidente preškolila personál očnej kliniky v predoperačnej príprave. (tasr)





https://dennikn.sk/minuta/2904580/


----------



## R1S0

aquila said:


> toto by malo byt na *multimilionove odskodne*. a nie ako ten hajzel harabin dostava stovky tisic euro za "poskodenej povesti" ...


minimalne... strasna tragedia, neviem si predstavit ten napor na psychiku... to uz aby clovek pred operaciou ukazoval, co mu maju operovat...


----------



## beardie

nebola niekde aj info, ci dany clovek este zije?
lebo oko sa vybera hlavne v pripade, ked pacient trpi rakovinou mozgu a nalez sa neda vybrat inak ako spredu

poznal som jednoho pana s podobnou diagnozou, oko vybrali, nador za nim tiez, ale o pol roka bol pod zemou tak ci tak


----------



## Strummer

R1S0 said:


> to uz aby clovek pred operaciou ukazoval, co mu maju operovat


To je ale bezne, anesteziologovia sa vzdy pytaju pacienta na x veci tesne predtym nez ho uspia, vratane opakovanych otazok ohladom toho co presne sa ide operovat. Ked som bol na operacii v Ruzinove pred par mesiacmi, tak bola v tom informovanom suhlase co clovek podpisuje napisana len diagnoza, ale nebolo tam napisane ze ktora strana... A anesteziologovia hned kvoli tomu zdrbali lekarov a neuspali ma dokial to tam nebolo dopisane a mnou potvrdene.


----------



## Edmos

__ https://www.facebook.com/komarnokomarom/posts/7690207944386046


----------



## Horizon 2020

bodion said:


> Okrem toho predpokladám že peniaze z fondu obnovy majú slúžiť na infraštruktúru a nie na zvyšovanie platov, čo by samozrejme bolo tiež skvelé.


V školstve bola idea zvýšiť platy z Plánu obnovy, ale ako uvádzaš, nie je to možné. Podľa mňa je to správne, Plán obnovy je na reformy a investície, pričom obidvoje školstvu dlhé roky chýba...

Takže platy zostávajú na ministrovi financií, ktorý sa už nechal počuť, že učiteľ zarába 1400 eur a profesor 3000 eur. Neviem kde to ten kus vola nabral. Som zvedavý, čo odkáže sestričkám.
Nič to, v septembri možno bude dvojitá zábava, keď budú štrajkovať učitelia a sestričky naraz.



R1S0 said:


> nakoniec nam mocipani usetria starosti, a vraj sa nova nemocnic abude staviat iba v martine.... info zo vcera.


Všetko iné by bolo silno prekvapivé. Nemocnice musia byť hotové do 12/2025.
Martinská nemocnica je jediný ako-tak pripravený projekt, kde verím, že do 12/2025 bude aspoň skelet. Že bude dovtedy hotová na kompletku neverím...
Zvyšok skôr nebude ako bude.
Rázsochy sú úplne na začiatku. MZ SR má problém ukončiť VO na prípravu projektu.
Prešov sa ešte len začína pripravovať v rovine úvah - čo, kde, ako.
Inak vraj MZ SR má prísť s návrhmi, aby sa príprava zrealizovala urýchlene. Neviem, ja som skeptik, naposledy s takým niečim prišli Smeráci u Vážneho, pričom doteraz tá stavba nestojí.

Vybrať Prešov by už teraz znamenalo stratu peňazí. To len zopár ovanutých hláv dostalo taký nápad na čele s Krajčim, čo iba ukazuje, ako sú mimo. Chceli to urýchliť nákupom projektov v zahraničí, len im akosi ušlo, koľko trvá EIA, územné konanie, stavebné konanie a pod. Radšej nech sa idú pomodliť chlóra buandra salara banda, tam snáď s ničím neuškodia.


----------



## pezca

Vláda rozhodla, že postaví nové nemocnice v Martine a na Rázsochách v Bratislave. Dohoda sa podarila na štvrtý pokus, peniaze na obe nemocnice pôjdu z plánu obnovy. Na zvyšných takmer 300 miliónov sa na jeseň vypíše výzva, do ktorej sa budú môcť hlásiť nemocnice so svojimi projektami.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Dnes ráno som bol pozrieť tých zhruba 90 000 m2 vysporiadaných pozemkov na Veľkej Hore v Martine. Suchá tráva je pokosená a môže sa začať so sťahovaním ornice. Termín 4 roky je ozaj šibeničný...


----------



## exec774

Riesi projekt nemocnice aj cestnu infrastrukturu, resp. aspon jej nejaku cast? Ta existujuca cesta popri gymnaziu, pripadne okolo fakulty/BioMed centra je teda dost tragedia a neviem si predstavit ako to ma kapacitne zvladnut.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ešte sa rieši prepojenie od Tomčian. Pred rokmi zadalo mesto vypracovanie projektovej dokumentácie pre východný obchvat - od Košút po tuším Sklabinskú. Lenže nové cesty nižších tried tu nemá kto stavať... Jedine eurofondy ??? VUCky len žerú peniaze a sú na 2 veci


----------



## carpet

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> môže sa začať so sťahovaním ornice


Tak momentálne je to v štádiu niekde okolo stavebného povolenia, neviem, či už ho má a je právoplatné...?
Asi je to v štádiu, že by sa to tento rok mohlo začať tendrovať, ale neviem, či sa vôbec budúci rok stihne kopnúť do zeme.
V analýza UHP je predpokladaný začiatok výstavby 2024, dokončenie do 31.12.2026...čo je po termíne.


----------



## yale99

Prístavba Onkologického ústavu sv. Alžbety, Hollého ulica, Bratislava


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Konečne sa rozbehla výstavba Biobanky v Martine a zanedlho sa rozbehne i sťahovanie ornice pre novú nemocnicu.


----------



## Horizon 2020

Nechám sa teda prekvapiť, ale dám pár postrehov, prečo si nemyslím, že v blízkej dobe hrozí sťahovanie ornice:
1) Neviem kto by mal tú ornicu sťahovať. To musí robiť stavebná spoločnosť, ktorá bola vybraná verejným obstarávaním. O žiadnom takom VO neviem.
2) Neviem presne ako je projekt pripravený, ale veľmi silno pochybujem, že je v takom stave, aby začali aspoň so sťahovaním ornice.
3) Nemá moc zmysel sťahovať ornicu, ak nebudú ďalšie práce na to nadväzovať.


----------



## forneus1

Jednolôžkové izby, heliport na drony či hybridné sály. Ako bude vyzerať nová nemocnica v Martine (reportáž)


Bude to zrejme prvá veľká štátna nemocnica, ktorú postavia za posledných 30 rokov. Nová budova, technológie, ale aj procesy. Jednolôžkové izby, heliport




www.aktuality.sk





Dufajme, no...


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Doplním - reportáž k príprave výstavby novej univerzitnej nemocnice sv. Martina


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Výstavba Martinskej biobanky sa tiež bude dať priebežne sledovať








Výstavba Martinskej biobanky začala ←


Výstavba Martinskej biobanky nabrala na obrátkach a presunula sa zo stola do otvoreného priestoru vedľa budovy AIC na Novomeského ulici, stavba by mala trvať necelý rok. Staviteľom prajeme veľa zdaru a pekného počasia a nám všetkým trpezlivosť a empatiu kým sa stavba nedokončí. Výstavbu...




gallery.jfmed.uniba.sk


----------



## BHT

Modernizácia a dostavba detskej nemocnice na Kramároch je na EIA:





Modernizácia a dostavba budov NÚDCH – NEMOCNICA 21. STOROČIA - Enviroportál - životné prostredie online


Enviroportál tvorí základnú platformu pre publikovanie výstupov z informačných systémov, poskytuje autorizované a overené informácie o životnom prostredí




www.enviroportal.sk


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

Aky je vyznam tejto dostavby ked Kramare vlastne nemaju ako nemocnica buducnost?


----------



## yale99

To je detská nemocnica (NÚDCH). Končiť by mala Nemocnica akademika Ladislava Dérera patriaca pod Univerzitnú nemocnicu, ostatné zdravotnícke zariadenia v okolí ako NÚSCH, NOÚ atď. zostávajú.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

S obnovou chirurgického pavilónu v Ružomberku chcú začať v novembri

Dobre spravy z Ruzomberka. Mala by to byt po rekonstrukcii jedna z top chirurgii na Slovensku.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

V piatok 28. 10. navštívi Martin delegácia z Islandu na najvyššej úrovni - prezident a minister zdravotníctva. Či sa stretne aj s Matovičom ??? Nevedno...








Turiec Online - Islandský prezident v piatok navštívi Martin


Vzhľadom na rozlohu Islandu sa predpokladá, že v budúcnosti by lekársku starostlivosti na ostrove mohli zabezpečovať výhradne absolventi martinskej medicíny.




www.turieconline.sk


----------



## marish

Velominati said:


> dnes som po dlhsej dobe bol vystaveny kontaktu so slovenskym zdravotnictvom, a teda po tejto skusenosti mam ozaj chut emigrovat. Predstava, ze to moze byt este horsie, je naozaj nepredstavitelna. A to som teda clovek, co sa snazi mat co najviac toho porieseneho sukromne, ale tak obcas sa zial dostanem do kontaktu aj so statom... to je naozaj mozne, ze ked vam vasa obvodacka skonci, pripadne sa prestahuje inam, tak vas ostatni mozu odmietnut?


skus si vyhladat tu ku komu patris, popripade zavolaj na infolinku VUCky: Kto je môj lekár? (zdravotné obvody), Zdravotníctvo, Bratislavský samosprávny kraj, e-VÚC - samospráva občanom



> Slobodná voľba lekára zostáva zachovaná!!!
> 
> V prípade nejasnosti s identifikáciou obvodu alebo lekára nás kontaktujte na tel. čísle 02/48 264 903


----------



## Velominati

marish said:


> skus si vyhladat tu ku komu patris, popripade zavolaj na infolinku VUCky: Kto je môj lekár? (zdravotné obvody), Zdravotníctvo, Bratislavský samosprávny kraj, e-VÚC - samospráva občanom


Zajtra to idem riesit. Zistil som, ze ta moja sa len presunula do inej mestskej casti, ale tak zostal by som pod nou ak bude suhlasit. Ak tomu spravne rozumiem, tak tym, ze je uz ina mestska cast, moze aj nesuhlasit. Bol som s nou spokojny totiz, ked som videl tie ostatne, nerad by som skoncil pod takou nejakou vecne nasrdenou, co sa bude stazovat, ze co tu obsmrdam, akoby som mal fetis v navstevach ambulancie…


----------



## Horizon 2020

Nemám s tým skúsenosť, ale nesúhlasiť by mohla, ak by si mal byť jej nový pacient/klient.


----------



## Velominati

No, tak ta moja ma zial odmietla, ale davam pozitivny feedback na obvodakov v Raci. Bol som u dvoch, jeden ma vzal, ale ten druhy bol tiez vpohode, slusny. Asi to bola len smolna skusenost v Starom Meste, kde som predtym spadal. Ta, ktora ma doteraz mala bola asi taka pricetna vynimka vramci celej nemocnice.


----------



## carpet

Súčasťou nátlakovej akcie LOZu bolo okrem platov aj 7 ďalších požiadaviek, ktoré sú vyjadrené prostredníctvom memoranda medzi vládou a LOZom.

Memorandum o zlepšení systému zdravotníctva | PDF
Stručne
V memorande medzi LOZ a vládou sa vláda zaväzuje prijať legislatívu na realizáciu nasledovného:

1. Zmena systému financovania tak, aby platby ZP pokrývali náklady na zdravotnú starostlivosť

zvýšenie finančných prostriedkov pre kapitolu zdravotníctva tak aby platby poskytovateľom pokryli každoročne vznikajúci dlh, infláciu, nárast cien energií, krytie na ďalších zdravotníckych pracovníkov a ich motivačné ohodnotenie
oddĺženie štátnych nemocníc (ku koncu 2021 800 mil€) do 3 rokov, tretina dlhu ročne
DRG do konca 2024 s adekvátnymi platbami za výkony
pri nezhodách o správnosti DRG kódovania má rozhodovať MZSR alebo ÚDZS
vykazovať výkony podľa DRG majú osobitní zamestnanci ako v ČR
návrh zákona do 3 mesiacov od podpisu
2. Navýšenie počtu zdravotníkov

organizančné a ekonomické opatrenia na zvýšenie počtu lekárov, sestier a pôrodných asistentiek
personálne a mat-tech vybavenie (normatívy) do zákona, kontrola štátnymi orgánmi á 3 roky alebo na podnet, nedodržiavanie by malo byť trestným činom ohrozovania zdravotnej starostlivosti, trestnoprávna zodpovednosť štatutára
zamestnanci, u ktorých sa zistí porušovanie zákonníka práce alebo personálnych normatívov majú dostať voľno na vzdelávanie (WTF?)
3. Zrušenie nepeňažného plnenia (daň ak tretia strana zabezpečí účastníkovi vzdelávania ubytovanie, stravu alebo dopravu)
4. Zabezpečenie lekárskych fakúlt, aby mohli produkovať viac medikov

zvýšiť počty o minimálne 100 slovenských medikov ročne
nemocnica Rázsochy s umožnením praktickej výučby, minimálne 1150 lôžok
každý lekár, ktorý študoval v slovenčine má automaticky dostať ponuku na prácu lekára v SR
zákon o univerzitných nemocniciach, osobitný štatút vyučujúceho zamestnanca a jeho odmeňovanie
5. Reforma vzdelávania

skrátenie dĺžky špecializačného štúdia
racionalizácia náplne špecializačných študijných programov
databáza akreditovaných pracovísk pre jednotlivé odbory
finančné odmenenie školiteľov
zmena akreditácie pracovísk, majú byť nezávislé od vzdelávacích ustanovizní
analýza potreby písania špecializačnej práce
odstránenie časových bariér pri získavaní špecializácie
odstránenie byrokracie (žiadosť podáva lekár, nie zamestnávateľ)
prioritné ponúkanie zmlúv na dobu neurčitú
ak lekár počas cirkulácie pracoval v inom štátnom zariadení, nemožno od neho požadovať vrátenie náhrady mzdy za čas keď cirkuloval
6. Nerušenie oddelení v nemocniciach bez pomerného zvýšenia personálneho stavu a priestorového zabezpečenia v nemocniciach preberajúcich zdravotnú starostlivosť

Platy sestier v memorande neboli, považujú sa za vyriešené a LOZu bolo povedané, nech sa do toho nestarajú. 

Ako by povedal klasik, v parlamente sa dá odhlasovať aj to aby sa zem točila naopak, hlavne prvý, druhý a šiesty bod bude ešte sranda. 
Nepremenujeme thread na healthcare?


----------



## aquila

aj v cechach idu systemom optimalizacie a to si dovlim tvrdit, ze v cechach je zdravotnictvo podla mna na uplne top urovni, miestami podla mna aj lepsie ako v nemecku ci rakusku, najma je to taky dobry mix 



> *Konec „polehávání“ v nemocnici. Válek a experti vybírají až 200 výkonů, které doléčíte doma*
> 
> Jsou to jednoduché počty: postelí, které stojí v českých nemocnicích, je ve srovnání s jinými státy moc. Podle dat Organizace pro hospodářskou spolupráci a rozvoj jich tady máme sedmý nejvyšší počet. Naopak sester, které by kolem nich kmitaly, se nedostává. Aktuálně jich chybí asi dva tisíce. „Tato nerovnost se musí řešit,“ řekl šéf resortu zdravotnictví Vlastimil Válek (TOP 09).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Receptem má být jednodenní chirurgie. „Po zákrocích, u kterých to nebude naprosto nezbytné, už pacienti na lůžku zůstávat nebudou. Místo toho půjdou po pár hodinách domů,“ oznámil ministr. Sestrám se tak podle něj uleví, protože se nebudou muset v noci starat o tolik pacientů. Méně bude potřeba i lékařů.
> 
> *Operace na skok. Zrychlení léčení je vítáno lékaři i pacienty*
> 
> „Změna ale přinese i další benefity,“ domnívá se Válek. Nemocnice podle něj ušetří na energiích. Čekací doby na operace se zkrátí.
> A sníží se i riziko takzvaných nozokomiálních infekcí. To jsou nákazy, které si každoročně ze špitálu odnese až 150 tisíc lidí. Nemocnice jsou totiž podle Státního zdravotního ústavu doslova farmy na bakterie a každý dvacátý pacient se tam některou z nich při delším pobytu nakazí.
> 
> „Desetina lidí ji chytne právě při chirurgickém zákroku a následném pobytu na lůžku,“ přibližuje lékař Vlastimil Jindrák, který se touto problematikou zabývá.
> Válek už proto napsal dopis několika předsedům odborných lékařských společností a požádal je, aby výkony vhodné pro jednodenní chirurgii vybrali. Má jich být na dvě stě. „V první fázi bych se chtěl zaměřit na gastroenterologii, invazivní kardiologii a intervenční radiologii,“ řekl Válek. V režimu jednodenní medicíny by se tak mohly běžně řešit i laparoskopické operace žlučníku, břišní kýly či křečových žil.
> 
> *Kolik v Česku chybí sester?*
> 
> 48 787 – tolik úvazků sester napočítal ÚZIS v loňském roce
> 1 959 – tolik úvazků by české zdravotnictví podle ÚZIS ještě potřebovalo
> _(Zdroj: ÚZIS)_
> „V jedné skupině výkonů už jsme spustili i pilotní projekt, v jehož rámci chceme pro tyto výkony nastavit úhrady,“ doplnil k tomu mluvčí ministerstva zdravotnictví Ondřej Jakob. Kterých operací konkrétně se to týká, jak dlouho bude testování trvat a ve kterých nemocnicích se pilotní projekt odehrává, ale neprozradil.
> Podle šéfa Asociace nemocnic ČR Miloslava Ludvíka se nakonec bude drobná jednodenní chirurgie týkat především malých špitálů. Právě ty se totiž potýkají s nedostatkem personálu nejčastěji. „Jednodenní chirurgie je vlastně jakýsi způsob, jak tyto nemocnice i při nedostatku zdravotních sester zachovat. V opačném případě by totiž mohla lůžková péče v některých regionech úplně zahynout,“ přiblížil.
> Naopak velké fakultní nemocnice se podle něj budou ještě více specializovat na léčení komplikovaných případů, při nichž si pacienti v nemocnici poleží.
> *Nezavádějte nic překotně*
> Změní se kvůli tomu také způsob, jakým pojišťovny nemocnicím za jejich péči platí. „Ten dosavadní je totiž k co nejdelšímu léčení pacienta částečně motivoval – nemocnice dostávaly díl peněz jako platbu za lůžkoden,“ vysvětlil šéf Svazu zdravotních pojišťoven Ladislav Friedrich.
> 
> Napříště už nic takového platit nebude. Pojišťovny nemocnicím pošlou už jen přesně spočítanou sumu za konkrétní diagnózu. Ta bude jednotná pro všechna zařízení a bude nastavená tak, aby se zbytečné protahování péče nevyplatilo. „Současně to bude taková částka, která nebude zajímavá pro velká specializovaná centra s drahým provozem. Ta už budou dělat jen náročné operace a komplikované případy,“ uvedl k tomu ředitel Ústavu zdravotnických informací a statistiky Ladislav Dušek, který nové úhrady ministerstvu pomáhá nastavit. Jednoduché výkony se tak přirozeně přesunou právě do menších nemocnic.
> 
> *Jednodenní chirurgie - možné výkony*
> 
> Operace hemoroidů dle Longa
> Operace kýly
> Odstranění žlučníku
> Odběr biopsie laparoskopicky
> Ošetření a obvaz rozsáhlé rány v celkové anestezii
> Chirurgické odstranění cizího tělesa
> Operace slepého střeva
> _(Zdroj: Dohoda výboru České chirurgické společnosti s VZP z předchozích let)_
> Česká chirurgická společnost s tímto plánem souhlasí. Upozorňuje ale, že by se změny neměly zavádět překotně. Spousta věcí totiž ještě není dořešená.
> „Pořád třeba není jasné, kdo si přebere pacienta v případě, že se jeho stav nenadále zkomplikuje,“ uvádí jeden z příkladů onkolog a současně člen výboru České chirurgické společnosti Jan Žaloudík. Rána se totiž podle něj může zanítit nebo může začít silně krvácet. „Není přitom neobvyklé, že krvácení kulminuje v noci,“ říká. Pokud by se něco takového stalo po propuštění pacienta do domácí péče, byl by to podle něj obrovský problém. „Zvlášť pokud by se operace prováděla v zimě, kdy je všude na cestách náledí, a pacient by byl z vesnice, která se nachází daleko od nemocnice,“ vysvětluje Žaloudík.
> *Sestra na objednávku*
> V Americe, kde už je jednodenní chirurgie dávno zavedená, podle něj pacienta rovnou z operace domů nepouštějí. „Přesunou ho do vedlejší budovy nemocnice hotelového typu, kde ho personál kontroluje. Naše špitály ale takový typ hotelové služby nemají,“ podotýká.
> Podle Jany Petrenko z Koalice pro zdraví je navíc potřeba zohlednit to, jestli je daný pacient soběstačný. „Pokud ano, tak stačí, aby ho po zákroku navštívila zdravotní sestra a jeho stav zkontrolovala,“ řekla a dodala: „Taková sestra ale musí být k dispozici. Před rozšířením jednodenní chirurgie je proto třeba nejprve vybudovat podpůrnou infrastrukturu zdravotního personálu, který si může pacient objednat domů a který mu donese například potřebné léky.“
> 
> Než se tak stane, bude se dělat jednodenní chirurgie v Česku stále málo. Zatímco lékaři v západní Evropě a v Americe provádějí v tomto režimu až šedesát procent plánovaných operací, v Česku je to pořád jen deset procent.
> 
> *Kolik dnů strávíme v nemocnici?*
> Průměrný počet dní na lůžku akutní péče:
> 
> Japonsko – 16,4
> Portugalsko – 9,8
> Rusko – 9,1
> Korea – 7,8
> Kanada – 7,7
> Lucembursko – 7,5
> Itálie – 7,5
> Německo – 7,4
> Švýcarsko – 6,9
> Slovensko – 6,8
> Polsko – 6,8
> Kostarika – 6,8
> Belgie – 6,7
> Slovinsko – 6,6
> Litva – 6,5
> Španělsko – 6,4
> Rakousko – 6,4
> Finsko – 6,3
> Velká Británie – 6,2
> Estonsko – 6,1
> Norsko – 5,9
> Lotyšsko – 5,9
> Česko – 5,9
> Irsko – 5,7
> Francie – 5,5
> USA – 5,4
> Island – 5,4
> Švédsko – 5,3
> Maďarsko – 5,3
> Nizozemsko – 5,2
> Nový Zéland – 4,7
> Austrálie – 4,7
> Izrael – 4,6
> Turecko – 4,5
> _(Zdroj: OECD, 2021)_


Konec „polehávání“ v nemocnici. Válek a experti vybírají až 200 výkonů, které doléčíte doma | Domov | Lidovky.cz

p.s. tiez suhlasim, ze by sa to mohlo premenovat na nieco v zmysle 

[Slovakia] Zdravotníctvo a zdravotnícke zariadenia emocnice a polikliniky | Health care & medical Infrastructure


----------



## Horizon 2020

Vyzerá to tak, že v blízkej dobe by mali vyhlásiť VO na realizáciu nemocnice v Martine.


https://www.unm.sk/sites/default/files/unm-sv-martin/formular_na_aktualizaciu_studie_uskutocnitelnosti_unsvm.pdf




https://www.mfsr.sk/files/archiv/41/Aktualizacia_nUNM_20221209.pdf



Odhad celkových nákladov podľa štatnej expertízy: 395 mil. eur bez DPH
Odhad nákladov stavebnej časti podľa štátnej expertízy: 294 miliónov eur s DPH resp. 245 mil. eur bez DPH
V rámci predbežných trhových konzultácií sa k predpokladanej hodnote vyjadril iba jeden uchádzač, ktorý náklady na výstavbu odhadol v rozpätí 384-420 mil. eur.
Zmluvné podmienky: žltý FIDIC
Uchádzači môžu v rámci povolených limitov upraviť vnútornú dispozíciu nemocnice aj veľkosť miestností. Celková plocha nemocnice nesmie presiahnuť 126 803 m2.
Taktiež sa očakáva istá optimalizácia projektu, keďže pôvodný projekt zahŕňa presklenú fasádu, drevené tienenie a pod.

Veľmi otázne je, či nemocnica bude hotová do 6/2026, t.j. tak ako sú stanovené míľniky v Pláne obnovy.
Investor odhaduje dobu realizácie 36 mesiacov.
Záujemcovia v rámci predbežných trhových konzultácií odhadli dobu realizácie na 54 až 60 mesiacov.
V prípade iných nemocníc (Trnava, Banská Bystrica, Bory) je uvažovaná doba výstavby 38 až 52 mesiacov.
Už teraz je na 99,9% isté, že míľnik nebude naplnený. Neverím, že budú schopní uzavrieť tender do 6/2023. Už nehovorím, že sa uvažuje vyhlásiť VO s viacerými kritériami (nielen najnižšia ponuka), čo v princípe nie je zlé, ale zložitejšie na vyhodnotenie a rizikovejšie z hľadiska napádania vyhodnotenia ponúk na ÚVO.

Okrem toho je zámerom projekt nemocnice rozšíriť o súdne lekárstvo, imunoterapiu a špeciálnu biologickú liečbu.
Zachovať by sa mal pôvodne zamýšľaný počet lôžok.
Dôvodom sú napr. potreby pediatrickej psychiatrickej starostlivosti, ktorá je na celom Slovensku poddimenzovaná.
Medzitým v súčasnom areáli sa má rekonštruovať budova psychiatrického pavilónu, ktorý bude mať využitie aj po výstavbe novej nemocnice. Do ukončenia výstavby nemocnice bude slúžiť na akútnu psychiatrickú a pedopsychiatrickú starostlivosť, po dostavaní novej nemocnice bude slúžiť pre následnú pedopsychiatrickú starostlivosť v nadregionálnom rozsahu.


Tak ja si už len dovolím toľko, že Rázsochy ani vizuálne... Dobre, preháňam, ale Rázsochy sú v príprave na tom o dosť horšie ako Martin.
Martin je najrozpracovanejší projekt a uvidíme, ako to bude vyzerať v roku 2026. Ja budem zvedavý, či bude hotová aspoň hrubá stavba. Šťastie je, že nemocnica nemusí byť kompletne hotová.
Tie Krajčiho blúznenia spolu s Daniškom v Denníku Štandard iba ukázali, ako sú chlapci úplne totálne mimo v tejto veci... Krajči by nemohol riadiť ani hajzel búdku, lebo najskôr by to dopadlo tak, že nakúpil by za Tatru hajzláka a nedal by vyviezť fekálom ho*ná.
Jedine si myslím, že z Plánu obnovy mala byť financovaná aspoň projekčná príprava a nejaký začiatok výstavby ešte jednej fakultnej nemocnice. Lebo ak im krachne tender na martinskú nemocnicu, čo sa kľudne môže stať, tak bude hodne veselo...
Tohto scenára sa naozaj obávam. Taktiež aj toho, že tieto organizácie nemajú skúsenosti s takýmito veľkými tendrami.
A veľmi veľmi silno dúfam, že podmienky účasti budú tak nastavené, že nemocnicu bude pre Zhotoviteľa "kresliť" niekto, kto už nejakú nemocnicu projektoval... O tom, že snáď najnižšiu ponuku nedajú "stavebné" firmy našich slovenských (prípadne talianskych) "biznismenov" ani nehovorím.


----------



## ruzomberok.ok

Horizon, zaloz si nejaku prognosticku agenturu: 









Úplné financovanie Univerzitnej nemocnice Martin z plánu obnovy je ohrozené


Výstavba musí byť dokončená v roku 2026, zatiaľ však ešte nie sú ani podpísané zmluvy so zhotoviteľmi.




www.postoj.sk





Najhoršie na tom celom je to, že v starej martinskej nemocnici vyzerajú niektoré oddelenia naozaj smutne a nerekonštruujú sa preto, lebo však "to už netreba, veď bude nová nemocnica". Pričom ak sa v budúcom roku dočkáme volieb a zmene na MZ, tak by som sa pokojne stavil, že nová nemocnica v Martine dopadne ako rázsochy. 

Pozitívne správy idú zatiaľ aspoň zo susednej ÚVN, kde začali komplexnú rekonštrukciu chirurgie za 20 miliónov: Začala sa rekonštrukcia v nemocnici


----------



## aquila

bohuzial na kopu tychto veci netreba byt ani prognostik (tym nechcem ani omylom znizovat velmi detailny nahlad od Horizon 2020), lebo ten slendrian sa proste tiahne napriec vsektymi ministrami a ministerstvami. kde sa robili kde ake korupcne schemy .. a nie aby sa to robilo aspon ako v polsku alebo cechach, a co vlastne aj v madarsku. 

ze sa snazia uhrat provizie na objeme, kym u nas sa urobi nejaka hlupost, ktoru netreba, ale daju sa tam pekne spalit eurofondy .. 

ostatne, je to tradicia, jedno aky vacsi projekt .. este aj v tom sme za uplnych debilov, ze projekty schvalne precenujeme, aby tam bola vata na korupciu, kym vsetci ostatni sa snazia tvarit, ze ich projekty su lacne, aby mohli byt financovane cez EU fondy


----------



## Horizon 2020

Bohužiaľ, to sú už skúsenosti, ako príprava a realizácia takýchto projektov v tejto krajine prebieha. Termíny stanovené v Pláne obnovy sú nerealistické. Jednak vzhľadom na byrokraciu, ktorú tu máme pri príprave takýchto projektov, keďže získať územné rozhodnutie a stavebné povolenie nie je otázka pár dní, ale x rokov...
Dvojak dosť pochybujem o skúsenostiach MZ SR a ďalších s obstarávaním výstavby nemocníc. X rokov sa žiadna nemocnica nerealizovala (tobôž nie cez žltý FIDIC), naozaj tie VO-čka na realizáciu Martina a Rázsoch môžu dopadnúť kadejako.

Nie je možné, aby do 6/2026 tie nemocnice boli hotové. To skôr 6/2028 alebo aj 6/2030.

Čo sa týka Martina, myslím si, že ani zmena na MZ SR to už neovplyvní. Projekt je zo všetkých najlepšie pripravený, v podstate neexistuje náhrada, aby sa financie nejako inak investovali. Je to dosť dobrá konštelácia, aby sa nemocnica v Martine naozaj realizovala.
Ovplyvniť to už asi môže iba dobabraný tender na realizáciu, ktorý podľa mňa určite nebude uzavretý do 6/2023. To už skôr 12/2023 alebo aj 6/2024...
A snáď nikoho nenapadne potom nechať postavený skelet len tak, lebo na dostavbu nebudú financie zo štátneho rozpočtu...
Práve naopak, toto by mal byť iba začiatok a štát by mal podstatne viac začať investovať do fakultných/univerzitných nemocníc, keďže sú v hroznom stave a lepšie to nebude.


----------



## Horizon 2020

UHP odporúča pokračovať v príprave výstavby novej nemocnice v Trnave.


https://www.mfsr.sk/files/archiv/92/Hodnotenie_Fakultna-nemocnica-TT_16122022.pdf


Náklady: 382 mil. eur s DPH
Zvažovala sa aj rekonštrukcia, avšak vo všetkých ohľadoch (aj ekonomických) vychádza lepšie výstavba novej nemocnice.

Tie termíny sú totálne nereálne. 
Projekt nie je pripravený.
Zmluvné podmienky medzi obstarávateľom a Zhotoviteľom by mali byť podľa žltej knihy FIDIC.
Opäť sa budem opakovať.
Ani Zhotoviteľ nedokáže zázraky.
V Poľsku, kde je legislatíva oveľa lepšie prispôsobená na prípravu takýchto projektov trvá Zhotoviteľovi príprava aspoň rok a pol.
Z toho titulu aj podľa mňa výstavba 6/2023 je nereálna.

Na druhú stranu som milo prekvapený, že sa uvažuje s financovaním z Plánu obnovy.
Síce UHP to kritizuje (oprávnene), keďže v súčasnosti to neznamená finančné krytie, ale predpokladám, že sa jedná o rezervný projekt, ak by krachol Martin alebo Rázsochy.


----------



## aquila

fiha, toto by bolo mile prekvapenie, lebo trnava ma aj pozemky aj dobru poluhu aj by sa to dalo pekne porobit a zaroven ma aj moznost predat budovy v meste.


----------



## smoger

Na UVO su nahodene podklady k Univerzitnej nemocnici sv. Martina. Vyzera to, ze bude coskoro vyhlasena sutaz.

https://www.uvo.gov.sk/vyhladavanie-zakaziek/detail/dokumenty/436979


----------



## smoger

Sutaz vyhlasena

Zakladne info:
*Hodnota zakazky:* 244 884 836,00 EUR 
*Trvanie zakazky*: 36 mesiacov
*Lehota na prekladanie ponuk*: 31/03/2023
*Hodnotiacie kriteria*: Kriterium 1 - cena (vaha 82,5%), Kriterium 2 - energeticke kriterium (vaha 15), Kriterium 3 - mnozstvo stavebneho odpadu (vaha 2,5%)

Odkaz


----------



## Horizon 2020

Tá lehota na predkladanie ponúk je veľmi krátka.
V rámci predbežných trhových konzultácií sa dvaja záujemcovia vyjadrili, že nutné minimum je 180 dní. Tým pádom je nutné čakať, že sa lehota bude niekoľkokrát posúvať niekedy na jún/júl 2023.

Čo sa týka lehoty realizácie, tak to tiež je nereálne.
V podstate navrhli 36 mesiacov na celé projektovanie a výstavbu.
Záujemcovia z predbežných trhových konzultácií to vidia kus inak:

Záujemca 1:
Dĺžku realizácie stavby odhadujeme na 60 mesiacov, z toho:

17 mesiacov na vyhotovenie DSP, získanie právoplatného stavebného povolenia a prípravu RPD
36 mesiacov na výstavbu
7 mesiacov na kolaudáciu, odstránenie nedostatkov zistených pri kolaudácii, vydanie právoplatného kolaudačného rozhodnutia, pridelenie súpisného čísla, odstraňovanie nedorobkov a odovzdanie stavby
Záujemca 2:

Na základě našich zkušeností jsou nejkratší předpokládané termíny plnění následující:
• Zpracování projektové dokumentace pro stavební povolení, získání právoplatného
stavebního povolení a vypracování dokumentace pro provedení stavby – 12 měsíců
• Stavební práce – 36 měsíců
• Zkušební provoz, dodávka technologií, zprovoznění budovy (zajišťuje investor, doba
odhadovaná dle našich zkušeností) – 6 měsíců

Záujemca 3:​
Projektová dokumentácia + SP:
Odhadovaná lehota vypracovania jednotlivých častí PD, vrátane BIM:
-DSP cca 6 až 9 mesiacov, následne IČ za účelom získania stavebného povolenia cca 6 mesiacov
-DRS cca 9 mesiacov
Približná celková lehota na vypracovanie PD odhadujeme na cca 15 až 18 mesiacov, pričom na DRS by sa začalo pracovať súbežne s IČ za účelom získania stavebného povolenia.
Realizácia stavby:
40 - 46 mesiacov od vydania pravoplatného SP
Kolaudácia:
2 -6 mesiacov​



Bola aj otázka, či je termín 2Q/2026 reálny, ak by VO uzavreli 1Q/2023.
Všetci záujemcovia sa vyjadrili, že uvedený termín nie je reálny.
Jeden z uchádzačov uviedol podľa neho reálne termíny:

Ne, uvedené termíny nejsou podle našeho názoru reálné. Harmonogram, který považujeme za reálný:
• Vyhlášení výběrového řízení – Q4/2022 (záleží na investorovi, v případě posunu termínu se posouvají všechny navazující termíny)
• Podpis SoD se zhotovitelem – Q3/2023 (ze zkušenosti sobdobnými projekty odhadujeme dobu trvání výběrového řízení na 6-9 měsíců)
• Zpracování projektové dokumentace pro stavební povolení a získání právoplatného stavebního povolení – Q3/2023 až Q3/2024
• Výstavba – Q3/2024 až Q3/2027
• Zkušební provoz, dodávka technologií, zprovoznění budovy (zajišťuje investor) –
Q3/2027 až Q1/2028
• Zahájení provozu Q2/2028​


----------



## E499.3056

A v com je konkretne problem s tym terminom 2026? Ci to je podobna legenda s tym nepreplatenim, ako ked sa hovorilo, ze Bratislava nemoze cerpat eurofondy a ze si elektricku zaplati zo svojho?


----------



## carpet

Ministerstvo nedávno zverejnilo investičný plán, obsahuje výdavky ako aj z rozpočtu ministerstva, tak aj z nového programovacieho obdobia a aj plán obnovy. Plánovaných investícii sú tam stovky, dané investície (nevedel som, že oprava havarijneho stavu kotolne je rozvojový investičný projekt a nákup ochranných pracovných pomôcok sa tiež považuje za investíciu) sú obodované s tým, že najlepšie hodnotené projekty majú najväčšiu šancu na realizáciu.

Prekvapivé je, že projekty preložili asi všetky nemocnice, hoci nie je zrejmé, ktoré ostanú v sieti akútnych nemocníc, nakoľko rozhodnutie malo padnúť po župných voľbách, posunulo sa najnovšie na január a medzitým nám padla vláda.


Z rozpočtu MZSR

rekonštrukcia geriatrie a TAPCH v Trenčíne​
komplexná rekonštrukcia kliniky infektológie a geografickej medicíny (Kramáre)​
vybudovanie centrálneho príjmu II. typu (Kramáre)​
prístavba urgentného príjmu, rekonštrukcia pediatrie v Trenčíne​
odkup bytového domu nemocnicou v Žiline​
nadstavba a stavebné úpravy DFN v Košiciach​
rekonštrukcia a prístavba budovy psychiatrickej nemocnice v Martine​
2xMR, 1xCT a 1xangiograf pre nemocnicu v Banskej Bystrici​
nový PET/CT prístroj pre inštitút nukleárnej a molekulárnej medicíny v Košiciach​
dobudovanie sieťovej a IT infraštruktúry pre univerzitné a fakultné nemocnice​

Z nového programového obdobia ŠF

nákup 65 sanitiek pre bratislavskú záchranku​
4 ks angiografií pre SUSCH​
nové CT do Trenčína​
modernizácia a dostavba NÚDCH​
zateplenie objektov v nemocnici Poprad, rekonštrukcia detskej polikliniky, parkovací dom, nové MR a nejaké menšie prestavby​

Z plánu obnovy a odolnosti

obnova staníc ZZS​
zavedenie jednotného systému pre centralizáciu riadenia nemocníc (9,6 m€)​
navigačné systémy pre kardioústavy​
prístavba k nemocnici vo Zvolene (AGEL)​
nový pavilón v Košiciach-Šaci (AGEL)​
rekonštrukcie budov v Bánovciach na Bebravou, Krompachoch a Zlatých Moravciach (AGEL)​
rehabilitačné centrum v Levoči (AGEL)​
dobudovanie kapacít paliatívnej starostlivosti Stará Ľubovňa​
rekonštrukcia nemocnice v Leviciach (AGEL)​
Zaujímavé je koľko projektov AGELu sa umiestnilo vysoko.
Kompletný materiál.


https://www.health.gov.sk/?Priorizovany-investicny-plan


----------



## aquila

dedicstvo poslednych vlad, najma Smeru, ale zacal to Zajac s Pentou .. bohuzial taky rusky pristup Penty .

maju proste motto v Pente, ze v cim vacsich srackach bude statne zdravotnictvo tym viac budu ryzovat na tych co maju peniaze



https://dennikn.sk/3167899/vedie-data-o-zdravi-v-cesku-vieme-kolki-chodia-na-prevenciu-kolko-je-nadorov-ktore-lieky-mame-kupit-to-ako-fungujete-na-slovensku-je-katastrofa/?ref=mwat


----------



## ayoz

Kedy sa začnú ozývať politické hlasy, prečo v Starej Ľubovni alebo Námestove nie je najvyššia kategória a Lengvarsky to bude musieť prekreslovat? 🤔😀



https://dennikn.sk/3171331/lengvarsky-zverejnil-ako-rozdelia-nemocnice-trnava-martin-ci-zilina-budu-v-tretej-urovni-mapa/?ref=tit1


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Biobanka v Martine svižne napreduje - na budúci rok bude dokončená. A potom nová nemocnica ....


----------

